# 50 sfumature di grigio



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2015)

Posso chiedere a chi l ha letto, cosa vi ha fatto appassionare?
Lo sto leggendo a fatica.
Molta fatica.
Lo trovo scritto male. Pieno zeppo di robe da far accapponare la pelle tipo lei timida, ancora vergine e quanto altro.
Lui il classico bastardo ma con il cuore tenero, pieno di oscure cose emotive di sofferenza.
Sembra un harmony un po più lungo.
E noioso. 
Cioè. Non riesco a capire.
E vorrei visto che ha venduto un botto.
E di letteratura erotixa ne leggo a iosa, ma questo...


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Posso chiedere a chi l ha letto, cosa vi ha fatto appassionare?
> Lo sto leggendo a fatica.
> Molta fatica.
> Lo trovo scritto male. Pieno zeppo di robe da far accapponare la pelle tipo lei timida, ancora vergine e quanto altro.
> ...


Questo libro ha avuto successo e con lui la scema che l ha scritto perche il mondo è pieno di calinghe annoiate E frustrate. Tipo io tra 30 anni meno casalinga però.
E ci si fanno le seghe mentali sopra. Ma qui poi...le donne sono uscite fuori di testa. Io ancora oggi in metro le vedo sommerse in questa lettura E sudano pure le maiale.
Io l ho letto e non mi ha appassionato nemmno l intreccio amoroso e l amore che vince su tutto...pero intanto ho scoperto una cosa di cui ignoravo l.esiste za.


----------



## drusilla (17 Febbraio 2015)

D'accordissimo. Ho provato a leggerlo in inglese pensando fosse la traduzione il problema. No. Non ho speso i soldi, avrei rosicato


----------



## Alessandra (17 Febbraio 2015)

L'ho comprato quando e' uscito perchè volevo leggere in inglese ma non ho mai avuto tempo di iniziarlo. 
Certo che....a distanza di qualche anno, ,dopo aver sentito quanto sia scialba la storia,  mi e' proprio passata la voglia.


----------



## Zod (17 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Posso chiedere a chi l ha letto, cosa vi ha fatto appassionare?
> Lo sto leggendo a fatica.
> Molta fatica.
> Lo trovo scritto male. Pieno zeppo di robe da far accapponare la pelle tipo lei timida, ancora vergine e quanto altro.
> ...


È l'ennesimo riediting della bella addormentata nel bosco in chiave sadomaso. Non mi spiego il successo, non l'ho letto, ma il principe azzurro fa sempre leva nell'immaginario femminile.


----------



## Nicka (17 Febbraio 2015)

Una sola parola: Disney.


----------



## Nicka (17 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> È l'ennesimo riediting della bella addormentata nel bosco in chiave sadomaso. Non mi spiego il successo, non l'ho letto, ma il principe azzurro fa sempre leva nell'immaginario femminile.


Quello lo ha fatto magistralmente Anne Rice col suo "Risveglio"...
Potevamo fermarci a quello...


----------



## free (17 Febbraio 2015)

non l'ho letto
ma cosa vuol dire il titolo?


----------



## Mary The Philips (17 Febbraio 2015)

Mi vergogno un po', ma li ho letti tutti e tre. Il primo sotto l'ombrellone appena uscì, tanto per sapere di cosa si parlava tanto; gli altri perchè.. non lo so perchè. Forse solo perchè quando inizio qualcosa di solito vado fino in fondo.  

Se il primo un pochino era riuscito ad incuriosirmi nella sua miseria , gli altri due li definirei semplicemente pietosi. Il tutto è scritto da cani, senza neanche lo sforzo di usare un sinonimo per dire sempre le stesse cose. Ad un certo punto avevo preso a sottolineare le frasi che si ripetevano, sempre uguali, una pagina si e una no; mi aveva preso una specie di gusto dell'orrido.


----------



## Zod (17 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Mi vergogno un po', ma li ho letti tutti e tre. Il primo sotto l'ombrellone appena uscì, tanto per sapere di cosa si parlava tanto; gli altri perchè.. non lo so perchè. Forse solo perchè quando inizio qualcosa di solito vado fino in fondo.
> 
> Se il primo un pochino era riuscito ad incuriosirmi nella sua miseria , gli altri due li definirei semplicemente pietosi. Il tutto è scritto da cani, senza neanche lo sforzo di usare un sinonimo per dire sempre le stesse cose. Ad un certo punto avevo preso a sottolineare le frasi che si ripetevano, *sempre uguali, una pagina si e una no; mi aveva preso una specie di gusto dell'orrido*.


Un po' come il grande fratello e beutiful.


----------



## Dalida (17 Febbraio 2015)

accannalo, tebe.
letti quando uscirono (su scribd eh, all'epoca c'erano in rete. non ci spesi soldi).
trama ridicola, puoi saltare agevolmente un centinaio di pagine e ritrovi subito il filo, scritto malissimo.
lui poi è una mezza pippa a letto.
in sostanza monta sto baracchino con frustini, manette e qualche dildo da borsetta e fa "cerchi con le mani" (frase ripetuta ossessivamente come notava mary).


----------



## Dalida (17 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non l'ho letto
> ma cosa vuol dire il titolo?


grey è il cognome del protagonista, che a un certo punto dice di avere dentro di sé 50 sfumature di ombra o una cosa così.
in inglese è comunque una vaccata ma almeno ha senso.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Posso chiedere a chi l ha letto, cosa vi ha fatto appassionare?
> Lo sto leggendo a fatica.
> Molta fatica.
> Lo trovo scritto male. Pieno zeppo di robe da far accapponare la pelle tipo lei timida, ancora vergine e quanto altro.
> ...


...


----------



## Nicka (17 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> accannalo, tebe.
> letti quando uscirono (su scribd eh, all'epoca c'erano in rete. non ci spesi soldi).
> trama ridicola, puoi saltare agevolmente un centinaio di pagine e ritrovi subito il filo, scritto malissimo.
> lui poi è una mezza pippa a letto.
> in sostanza monta sto baracchino con frustini, manette e qualche dildo da borsetta e fa "cerchi con le mani" (frase ripetuta ossessivamente come notava mary).


A me quello che inquieta seriamente sono le tizie che vorrebbero uno come lui...uno che ti dice "vieni piccola, piccola vieni" che viene millemila volte in due ore, che per me é pure sintomo di eiaculazione precoce. Che sono lí che sperano di essere sculacciate, frustate o chissá cosa e in realtá se riescono ad aprire le gambe giá è tanto...
E comunque sí...frasi ossessive, descrizioni scarse, brodo allungato pessimamente, si possono saltare decine e decine di pagine e ci si trova comunque a leggere "vieni piccola..." e lei che urla e strepita all'ennesimo coito della giornata. Ma poi sto tizio, ultramiliardario a 20 anni e passa la giornata a venire...ma quando lavora?
Attenzione alla mancanza di termini espliciti...
Vieni piccola...


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Mi vergogno un po', ma li ho letti tutti e tre. Il primo sotto l'ombrellone appena uscì, tanto per sapere di cosa si parlava tanto; gli altri perchè.. non lo so perchè. Forse solo perchè quando inizio qualcosa di solito vado fino in fondo.
> 
> Se il primo un pochino era riuscito ad incuriosirmi nella sua miseria , gli altri due li definirei semplicemente pietosi. Il tutto è scritto da cani, senza neanche lo sforzo di usare un sinonimo per dire sempre le stesse cose. Ad un certo punto avevo preso a sottolineare le frasi che si ripetevano, sempre uguali, una pagina si e una no; mi aveva preso una specie di gusto dell'orrido.


quoto, pure io sono masochista e li ho letti tutti e tre


----------



## drusilla (17 Febbraio 2015)

Io mi ricordo di aver letto da giovincella un Harmony serie non so che colore che per me era veramente arrapantissimo. In sostanza un barbaro o non mi ricordo che faceva prigioniera una principessa o non so chi cavolo era questa con i capelli rossi  e la teneva incatenata al letto nuda... se ci ripenso questo praticamente la violentava boh ma poi logicamente se ne innamorava. Ma non portava la storia a tre mattoni di millemila pagine e nella new york di oggi con questo cazzo di yuppie. Cioè, c'è una cosa meno eccitante che uno yuppie??


----------



## Alessandra (17 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quello lo ha fatto magistralmente Anne Rice col suo "Risveglio"...
> Potevamo fermarci a quello...


Prendo nota.
mi piace Anne rice


----------



## Dalida (17 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me quello che inquieta seriamente sono le tizie che vorrebbero uno come lui...uno che ti dice "vieni piccola, piccola vieni" che viene millemila volte in due ore, che per me é pure sintomo di eiaculazione precoce. Che sono lí che sperano di essere sculacciate, frustate o chissá cosa e in realtá se riescono ad aprire le gambe giá è tanto...
> E comunque sí...frasi ossessive, descrizioni scarse, brodo allungato pessimamente, si possono saltare decine e decine di pagine e ci si trova comunque a leggere "vieni piccola..." e lei che urla e strepita all'ennesimo coito della giornata. Ma poi sto tizio, ultramiliardario a 20 anni e passa la giornata a venire...ma quando lavora?
> Attenzione alla mancanza di termini espliciti...
> Vieni piccola...


ah, già. lui è sotto i trenta e guadagna fantastilioni al minuto (ahahahahahahah!).
non ricordo cosa caspita produca, forse non viene proprio mai detto.
poi è tutto un "vieni piccola", stalkeraggi, cerchi con le mani , fascette da elettricista e non mi ricordo che altro, sono passati quasi tre anni.
lei è una cogliona che si ubriaca con le mentos e la coca-cola e poi è pronta a tutto (tutto, vabbé, manco fanno niente).
me lo lessi perché leggevo le recensioni satiriche.
ci fu chi si prese le ferie per finirlo.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Febbraio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Prendo nota.
> mi piace Anne rice


Benza un bo'.


----------



## Nicka (17 Febbraio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Prendo nota.
> mi piace Anne rice


Io ho letto solo il primo, ma dovrei avere anche gli altri due...ci aveva fatto una trilogia!


----------



## Nicka (17 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ah, già. lui è sotto i trenta e guadagna fantastilioni al minuto (ahahahahahahah!).
> non ricordo cosa caspita produca, forse non viene proprio mai detto.
> poi è tutto un "vieni piccola", stalkeraggi, cerchi con le mani , fascette da elettricista e non mi ricordo che altro, sono passati quasi tre anni.
> lei è una cogliona che si ubriaca con le mentos e la coca-cola e poi è pronta a tutto (tutto, vabbé, manco fanno niente).
> ...


Ma io ancora rido per la fine del primo!!!!


----------



## Dalida (17 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io ancora rido per la fine del primo!!!!


lo leggevo in pdf, per me era un unico libro interminabile, anche perciò zompavo centinaia di pagine.
non viene mai menzionata la parola vagina: "mi tocca _lì_".
lui stalker da competizione, tipo che non rispondi una mezz'ora e te lo ritrovi con l'elicottero atterrato sul tetto del palazzo.


----------



## Alessandra (17 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Benza un bo'.


Lustri fa lessi  "intervista col vampiro ".
ricordo a malapena il libro ma non ho dimenticato questa scena....
che trovo assolutamente erotica,....
 la scena della sventurata francesina  buttata nuda sul palcoscenico e vampirizzata   davanti alla folla eccitata....


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2015)

Letti tutti e 3. Harmony arricchiti da scene di sesso. Piaciuti? Si. Non mi aspettavo un saggio di filosofia o chissà quale capolavoro, ma un libro da leggere sotto l'ombrellone. È questo ho trovato.


----------



## Horny (17 Febbraio 2015)

ricevuto in regalo.
letto saltando la metà delle pagine.
insulso


----------



## Nicka (17 Febbraio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Lustri fa lessi  "intervista col vampiro ".
> ricordo a malapena il libro ma non ho dimenticato questa scena....
> che trovo assolutamente erotica,....
> la scena della sventurata francesina  buttata nuda sul palcoscenico e vampirizzata   davanti alla folla eccitata....


Ahhhhhhh....


----------



## free (17 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> grey è il cognome del* protagonista*, che a un certo punto *dice di avere dentro di sé 50 sfumature di ombra* o una cosa così.
> in inglese è comunque una vaccata ma almeno ha senso.



:dorme:


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Questo libro ha avuto successo e con lui la scema che l ha scritto perche il mondo è pieno di calinghe annoiate E frustrate. Tipo io tra 30 anni meno casalinga però.
> E ci si fanno le seghe mentali sopra. Ma qui poi...le donne sono uscite fuori di testa. Io ancora oggi in metro le vedo sommerse in questa lettura E sudano pure le maiale.
> Io l ho letto e non mi ha appassionato nemmno l intreccio amoroso e l amore che vince su tutto...pero intanto ho scoperto una cosa di cui ignoravo l.esiste za.


Peró non ne sto facendo una questione di "gusto".
Leggere é sempre bello e se uno scrittore intercetta i gusti delle persone anche con tarantella pazzesche,  direi che é cosa buona.
E poi il libro serve a questo. La narrativa intendo.
É evasione pura.

Parlo proprio di struttura della storia che trovo altamente immatura, e avrei capito se avesse fatto furore tra le adolescenti, ma non alle donne sopra i trenta anni.
tra l altro lui le ha fatto avere una prima volta, che se fossi stata io sotto l'avrei evirato sul posto.
E ripeto. É pure scritto male.



Zod ha detto:


> È l'ennesimo riediting della bella addormentata nel bosco in chiave sadomaso. Non mi spiego il successo, non l'ho letto, ma il principe azzurro fa sempre leva nell'immaginario femminile.


No guarda. Dissento.
Sono la massima esperta mondiale della favola la Bella addormentata nel bosco, e ti assicuro che in 50 sfumature di grigio non c'è nulla di questo.
Piuttosto vedo pennellate di quella cranio di Cenerentola.



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Mi vergogno un po', ma li ho letti tutti e tre. Il primo sotto l'ombrellone appena uscì, tanto per sapere di cosa si parlava tanto; gli altri perchè.. non lo so perchè. Forse solo perchè quando inizio qualcosa di solito vado fino in fondo.
> 
> Se il primo un pochino era riuscito ad incuriosirmi nella sua miseria , gli altri due li definirei semplicemente pietosi. Il tutto è scritto da cani, senza neanche lo sforzo di usare un sinonimo per dire sempre le stesse cose. Ad un certo punto avevo preso a sottolineare le frasi che si ripetevano, sempre uguali, una pagina si e una no; mi aveva preso una specie di gusto dell'orrido.


Ma che vergognarsi. Come ho scritto prima leggere é sempre cosa buona.
Volevo sapere come mai, da chi l ha letto e lo ha apprezzato, cosa ci ha visto.
É curiosità pura.



Dalida ha detto:


> accannalo, tebe.
> letti quando uscirono (su scribd eh, all'epoca c'erano in rete. non ci spesi soldi).
> trama ridicola, puoi saltare agevolmente un centinaio di pagine e ritrovi subito il filo, scritto malissimo.
> lui poi è una mezza pippa a letto.
> in sostanza monta sto baracchino con frustini, manette e qualche dildo da borsetta e fa "cerchi con le mani" (frase ripetuta ossessivamente come notava mary).


Tenterò di finirlo. Sono stoica. 
Sul fatto di saltare le pagine, lo sto facendo.
E infatti la trama "scorre uguale. 
Ma gli altri di che cosa parlano?
Ma a sto Gray che é erotico come Zod, che cazzo é successo da piccolo?
quale storiaccia si nasconde dietro?



Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...


Che vuoi, pure tu.

Vuoi dire che sono 50 sfumature di disagiate?



Simy ha detto:


> quoto, pure io sono masochista e li ho letti tutti e tre


E ti sono piaciuti?
Ti hanno fatto entrare nel personaggio?



drusilla ha detto:


> Io mi ricordo di aver letto da giovincella un Harmony serie non so che colore che per me era veramente arrapantissimo. In sostanza un barbaro o non mi ricordo che faceva prigioniera una principessa o non so chi cavolo era questa con i capelli rossi  e la teneva incatenata al letto nuda... se ci ripenso questo praticamente la violentava boh ma poi logicamente se ne innamorava. Ma non portava la storia a tre mattoni di millemila pagine e nella new york di oggi con questo cazzo di yuppie. Cioè, c'è una cosa meno eccitante che uno yuppie??


La serie rossa della harmony è da porcelle ben.
Ma sono scritti molto. Ma molto meglio di 50 eccetera.

E stata proprio questa "pessima" scrittura del libro a farmi chiedere perché.
Nessuna cura per lo stile. 
Ma non l ho letto in inglese.
In originale sarà sicuramente scritto meglio .



Alessandra ha detto:


> Prendo nota.
> mi piace Anne rice


Beh ma la rice è altro pianeta.
Anche solo fosse la forma scritta.
Cioè. Lei sa scrivere correttamente.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Lustri fa lessi "intervista col vampiro ".
> ricordo a malapena il libro ma non ho dimenticato questa scena....
> che trovo assolutamente erotica,....
> la scena della sventurata francesina buttata nuda sul palcoscenico e vampirizzata davanti alla folla eccitata....


Ammazza.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> La serie rossa della harmony è da porcelle ben.
> Ma sono scritti molto. Ma molto meglio di 50 eccetera.
> 
> E stata proprio questa "pessima" scrittura del libro a farmi chiedere perché.
> ...


Non è necessariamente detto.


----------



## drusilla (18 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> La serie rossa della harmony è da porcelle ben.
> Ma sono scritti molto. Ma molto meglio di 50 eccetera.
> 
> E stata proprio questa "pessima" scrittura del libro a farmi chiedere perché.
> ...


no no anche in inglese, la morte della lingua proprio. Scriviamo noi meglio, guarda. Come dicono Dalida e Nicka, _li,_ _vieni piccola _:blank::blank:


----------



## Simy (18 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> E ti sono piaciuti?
> Ti hanno fatto entrare nel personaggio?



non mi ha fatto impazzire, una lettura "leggera" sotto l'ombrellone... il primo
il secondo e il terzo hanno perso punti per me. 

comunque ho letto libri peggiori.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non mi ha fatto impazzire, una lettura "leggera" sotto l'ombrellone... il primo
> il secondo e il terzo hanno perso punti per me.
> 
> *comunque ho letto libri peggiori*.


E c'è poco da ventarsene.


----------



## Simy (18 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E c'è poco da ventarsene.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

vabbè ma alcune cose le leggo più per curiosità che altro... 

non è che si possono leggere solo opere d'arte


----------



## Nicka (18 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Peró non ne sto facendo una questione di "gusto".
> Leggere é sempre bello e se uno scrittore intercetta i gusti delle persone anche con tarantella pazzesche,  direi che é cosa buona.
> E poi il libro serve a questo. La narrativa intendo.
> É evasione pura.
> ...



L'esperimento di questo libro è molto semplice.
Nasce sulla linea  di Twilight...visto che Twilight era orientato al mondo più giovanile  si è pensato di farne una "fanfiction" per adulti, mettendoci dentro  robe pruriginose. Se ho ben capito all'inizio i protagonisti avevano gli  stessi nomi.
La tizia che ha scritto chissà dove e chissà come ha  scoperto un mondo nuovo (!) ed è andata a montare un caso dedicato alle  casalinghe disperate, probabilmente essendo lei stessa una casalinga  disperata che si è eccitata a leggere di una che non sa decidere tra un  lupo e un vampiro (due figure mitologiche su cui a livello sessuale ci  sarebbe da scrivere un trattato). Forse l'aveva rubato a sua figlia e  l'idea di un "freddo" che le insinua le dita ghiacciate in figa le ha  fatto venire un brivido...non so...forse è pure un po' necrofila.

Andando  sul più tecnico, è chiaro che manchi di struttura proprio perchè si  appoggia a una storia già esistente e che di per sè è di una banalità  assoluta. La timida e ingenua che perde la testa per il bello tenebroso,  gli antagonisti, la timida e ingenua che diventa la più figa di tutte e  la dea del sesso nel passaggio tra adolescenza e maturità, il bello e  tenebroso che è tenebroso perchè ha problematiche infantili che diventa  l'uomo migliore del mondo grazie alla timida e ingenua. Si percepisce  che pure chi lo ha scritto si vergognava di scrivere cazzo o figa, che  diciamolo "gli prendo in mano l'uccello" rende più di un "gli tocco il  piacere", "la figa gli si è chiusa attorno alle dita al terzo orgasmo"  rende meglio di un "la mia dea del sesso ballava la rumba". Insomma, si  percepisce pure il suo imbarazzo, non sa di che cazzo parla e di quel  poco che parla ne parla pure male.
La fiera dei luoghi comuni è più divertente.
Le  donne di 30 e oltre che sto leggendo su internet (tra cui alcune mia  conoscenze) sono talmente prese perchè sono le classiche donne, ovvero  vedono in Grey l'uomo bello, ricco e famoso, che ti dà soldi, sesso e  lavoro, un genere di sesso che probabilmente non reggerebbero nemmeno  due secondi perchè appena arriva una manata sulla chiappa si  scandalizzano (senza contare che lui scopa quanto e come un coniglio),  ma sai...a fronte di una macchina, un lavoro, vestiti, gioielli, viaggi,  cene cosa vuoi che sia una manata sulla chiappa?
Prova a vedere se  la manata sulla chiappa gliela dà l'idraulico! Anzi no, l'idraulico già  guadagna troppo...ecco, l'impiegato da 1000 € al mese! La manata gliela  rendono 3 volte tanto e "non ti permettere mai più sa', non sono mica  quel genere di donna io!"
E l'ho letto perchè mi è stato chiesto dalla mia migliore amica di leggerlo per parlarne, per lei ho letto anche Baricco...sicchè...

Detto questo, ho scritto cose più  erotiche e più sentite e ben più realistiche io anni fa basandomi su 3  giorni che ho vissuto a 17 anni. Oltre che averle scritte molto meglio, si intende.


----------



## Trinità (18 Febbraio 2015)

Di solito, si scrive da cani quando sono i cani che devono leggere........


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> no no anche in inglese, la morte della lingua proprio. Scriviamo noi meglio, guarda. Come dicono Dalida e Nicka, _li,_ _vieni piccola _:blank::blank:


Vieni piccola, direi che non si può sentire . o leggere.
Ora lo dico a JB


----------



## Dalida (18 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Le donne di 30 e oltre che sto leggendo su internet (tra cui alcune mia conoscenze) sono talmente prese perchè sono le classiche donne, ovvero vedono in Grey l'uomo bello, ricco e famoso, che ti dà soldi, sesso e lavoro, un genere di sesso che probabilmente non reggerebbero nemmeno due secondi perchè appena arriva una manata sulla chiappa si scandalizzano (senza contare che lui scopa quanto e come un coniglio), ma sai...a fronte di una macchina, un lavoro, vestiti, gioielli, viaggi, cene cosa vuoi che sia una manata sulla chiappa?
> Prova a vedere se la manata sulla chiappa gliela dà l'idraulico! Anzi no, l'idraulico già guadagna troppo...ecco, l'impiegato da 1000 € al mese! La manata gliela rendono 3 volte tanto e "non ti permettere mai più sa', non sono mica quel genere di donna io!"


ma alla fine grey oltre uno schiaffo sul culo non va.
cioè, ci va, ma pochissimo (a parte i famosi cerchi con le mani  scusate la coglionaggine, ma mi fa troppo ridere).
per me fu un diludendo totale.


----------



## Dalida (18 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vieni piccola, direi che non si può sentire . o leggere.
> Ora lo dico a JB


se non è "vieni piccola" si chiamano per cognome.
come ridge e brooke. :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (18 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma alla fine grey oltre uno schiaffo sul culo non va.
> cioè, ci va, ma pochissimo (a parte i famosi cerchi con le mani  scusate la coglionaggine, ma mi fa troppo ridere).
> per me fu un diludendo totale.


Appunto che dico che sopporterebbero una roba simile...solo a fronte di tutto il corollario ovviamente...
Ma mi spieghi che razza di dominatore è?!  
A me è rimasto impresso il "vieni piccola" a te i cerchi...
Vediamo a Tebe che rimane impresso!!


----------



## drusilla (18 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma alla fine grey oltre uno schiaffo sul culo non va.
> cioè, ci va, ma pochissimo (a parte i famosi cerchi con le mani  scusate la coglionaggine, ma mi fa troppo ridere).
> per me fu un diludendo totale.


adesso mi devi spiegare questi cerchi con le mani! mi sto perdendo qualcosa???:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'esperimento di questo libro è molto semplice.
> Nasce sulla linea di Twilight...visto che Twilight era orientato al mondo più giovanile si è pensato di farne una "fanfiction" per adulti, mettendoci dentro robe pruriginose. Se ho ben capito all'inizio i protagonisti avevano gli stessi nomi.
> La tizia che ha scritto chissà dove e chissà come ha scoperto un mondo nuovo (!) ed è andata a montare un caso dedicato alle casalinghe disperate, probabilmente essendo lei stessa una casalinga disperata che si è eccitata a leggere di una che non sa decidere tra un lupo e un vampiro (due figure mitologiche su cui a livello sessuale ci sarebbe da scrivere un trattato). Forse l'aveva rubato a sua figlia e l'idea di un "freddo" che le insinua le dita ghiacciate in figa le ha fatto venire un brivido...non so...forse è pure un po' necrofila.
> 
> ...


Pensa che l'unica cosa che per me è irrilevante del personaggio di lui è che sia ricco


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Di solito, si scrive da cani quando sono i cani che devono leggere........


e dopo l'ippopotamo ora prendo anche del cane


----------



## Nicka (18 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> se non è "vieni piccola" si chiamano per cognome.
> come ridge e brooke. :rotfl:


E anche qui...Mr. Grey e Miss Steele suona meglio rispetto agli eventuali italiani qualunque...
"Buongiorno signorina Colasberna, si accomodi"
"Sì signor Strazzacappe"

Ci vuol stile!!! 

Comunque ora che ci penso...il mio ex non l'ho mai chiamato per nome...nè nomiglioli strani, l'ho sempre chiamato per cognome.


----------



## Nicka (18 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa che l'unica cosa che per me è irrilevante del personaggio di lui è che sia ricco


Per te!!! Non hai idea di quante ho sentito parlare proprio di quel lato...ma proprio nel senso "ma che cazzo, ovvio che mi faccio sculacciare da uno così!!" intendendo tutte le caratteristiche che lo contraddistinguono!


----------



## Dalida (18 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> adesso mi devi spiegare questi cerchi con le mani! mi sto perdendo qualcosa???:rotfl:


ma non te lo ricordi? 
nelle scene di sesso, spesso lei è super eccitata dal fatto che lui le disegni sul corpo dei "cerchi" con le mani.
tipo solletichino, massaggino.
inZomma.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per te!!! Non hai idea di quante ho sentito parlare proprio di quel lato...ma proprio nel senso "ma che cazzo, ovvio che mi faccio sculacciare da uno così!!" intendendo tutte le caratteristiche che lo contraddistinguono!


non ho dubbi
so di essere un esemplare raro


----------



## drusilla (18 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma non te lo ricordi?
> nelle scene di sesso, spesso lei è super eccitata dal fatto che lui le disegni sul corpo dei "cerchi" con le mani.
> tipo solletichino, massaggino.
> inZomma.


non l'ho letto! ho scaricato qualche spezzone in inglese per vedere se meritasse la pena, dopo un'occhiata ho capito. 

ma qualche morso scappava? quantomeno, e che cavolo...


----------



## Nicka (18 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> non l'ho letto! ho scaricato qualche spezzone in inglese per vedere se meritasse la pena, dopo un'occhiata ho capito.
> 
> ma qualche morso scappava? quantomeno, e che cavolo...


Sì certo...il morso al cibo che le faceva mangiare lui per farla stare in forma e in forze...
Wow...


----------



## drusilla (18 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì certo...il morso al cibo che le faceva mangiare lui per farla stare in forma e in forze...
> Wow...


my god, le mie nonne sicuramente hanno avuto più botte d'allegria che questa Ana Hierro col suo Cristian Gris. :facepalm:


----------



## Nicka (18 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> my god, le mie nonne sicuramente hanno avuto più botte d'allegria che questa Ana Hierro col suo Cristian Gris. :facepalm:


Ma sicuramente!!!


----------



## drusilla (18 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma sicuramente!!!



approfitto e chiedo, che la amica mamma che l'ha letto non ha voluto dirmelo: alla fine lei glielo da, il culo? oppure lui se lo prende, il di lei culo? 
Modalità Oscura ON


----------



## Nicka (18 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> approfitto e chiedo, che la amica mamma che l'ha letto non ha voluto dirmelo: alla fine lei glielo da, il culo? oppure lui se lo prende, il di lei culo?
> Modalità Oscura ON


Leggi e scoprilo...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> approfitto e chiedo, che la amica mamma che l'ha letto non ha voluto dirmelo: alla fine lei glielo da, il culo? oppure lui se lo prende, il di lei culo?
> Modalità Oscura ON


Si certo


----------



## drusilla (18 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si certo


grazie di avermi illuminata :singleeye:




Nicka ha detto:


> Leggi e scoprilo...


tiè


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Posso chiedere a chi l ha letto, cosa vi ha fatto appassionare?
> Lo sto leggendo a fatica.
> Molta fatica.
> Lo trovo scritto male. Pieno zeppo di robe da far accapponare la pelle tipo lei timida, ancora vergine e quanto altro.
> ...


è esattamente quello che ti sembra, un harmony lungo, serie nera.
Quella roba che leggevo circa in prima media.
Pensa che me l'avevano consigliato.
Sapevo che era roba leggera, ma avevo capito fosse tipo un noir molto all'aqua di rose, buono da ombrellone.
E pensa che avevo lo sconto alla mondadori tipo 3x2 e ho preso tutta la trilogia.
...
E pensa che di solito è il primo libro, il migliore.
Poi puoi anche ridermi dietro, ti autorizzo.
E con questa sono due, le trilogie bidone che ho beccato.
vabbè... mi dispiace perchè se me l'avessi chiesto te l'avrei detto prima.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Appunto che dico che sopporterebbero una roba simile...solo a fronte di tutto il corollario ovviamente...
> Ma mi spieghi che razza di dominatore è?!
> A me è rimasto impresso il "vieni piccola" a te i cerchi...
> Vediamo a Tebe che rimane impresso!!


a me il fatto che lei sveniva per gli orgasmi.
SVENIVA.
Ma, voglio dire, fatti vedere da un cardiologo.
Fatti fare una tac, non è mica una roba normale che una collassi per un orgasmo.
Manco Dante nel paradiso è svenuto tante volte.


----------



## passante (18 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *a me il fatto che lei sveniva per gli orgasmi.
> SVENIVA.*
> Ma, voglio dire, fatti vedere da un cardiologo.
> Fatti fare una tac, non è mica una roba normale che una collassi per un orgasmo.
> Manco Dante nel paradiso è svenuto tante volte.


no!  lo devo leggere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## passante (18 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è esattamente quello che ti sembra, un harmony lungo, serie nera.
> Quella roba che leggevo circa in prima media.
> Pensa che me l'avevano consigliato.
> Sapevo che era roba leggera, ma avevo capito fosse tipo un noir molto all'aqua di rose, buono da ombrellone.
> ...


e l'altra? the century di follett?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> e l'altra? the century di follett?


no, una roba di fantascienza che sto leggendo con lo stesso entusiasmo con cui ho letto la genesi... ma lo sapevo, a me la fantascienza non piace molto... però questa è davvero pesissima, un delirio pseudoteologico.
La trilogia di Valis, una roba così, mi rifiuto persino di ricordare il titolo.


----------



## passante (18 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, una roba di fantascienza che sto leggendo con lo stesso entusiasmo con cui ho letto la genesi... ma lo sapevo, a me la fantascienza non piace molto... però questa è davvero pesissima, un delirio pseudoteologico.
> La trilogia di Valis, una roba così, mi rifiuto persino di ricordare il titolo.


non la conosco. se sei ancora in tempo evita anche the century, in ogni caso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> no!  lo devo leggere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma guarda che era una roba impressionante. Anche 'sto scimunito , questa SVIENE dopo un amplesso di una decina di minuti circa, non di più... e tu che fai?
La fai ripigliare e le fai fare la seconda?
Ma sei scemo?
Vuoi che ci resti secca?
... poi andavano in cucina, la faceva appollaiare su uno sgabello(manco una sedia) e giù vino e panini.
Ma falle prendere un brodino, una cosa calda, un the con lo zucchero... macchè.
Una coppia di deficenti.


----------



## passante (18 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma guarda che era una roba impressionante. Anche 'sto scimunito , questa SVIENE dopo un amplesso di una decina di minuti circa, non di più... e tu che fai?
> La fai ripigliare e le fai fare la seconda?
> Ma sei scemo?
> Vuoi che ci resti secca?
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (18 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma guarda che era una roba impressionante. Anche 'sto scimunito , questa SVIENE dopo un amplesso di una decina di minuti circa, non di più... e tu che fai?
> La fai ripigliare e le fai fare la seconda?
> Ma sei scemo?
> Vuoi che ci resti secca?
> ...



è vero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e quando le ha fatto il bagno?


----------



## passante (18 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> è vero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> e quando le ha fatto il bagno?


sperava che svenisse nella vasca per farla affogare?


----------



## drusilla (18 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> è vero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> e quando le ha fatto il bagno?


Che degenerazione di Memorie di Africa ma soprattutto di L'amante... si vergognassero


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'esperimento di questo libro è molto semplice.
> Nasce sulla linea  di Twilight...visto che Twilight era orientato al mondo più giovanile  si è pensato di farne una "fanfiction" per adulti, mettendoci dentro  robe pruriginose. Se ho ben capito all'inizio i protagonisti avevano gli  stessi nomi.
> La tizia che ha scritto chissà dove e chissà come ha  scoperto un mondo nuovo (!) ed è andata a montare un caso dedicato alle  casalinghe disperate, probabilmente essendo lei stessa una casalinga  disperata che si è eccitata a leggere di una che non sa decidere tra un  lupo e un vampiro (due figure mitologiche su cui a livello sessuale ci  sarebbe da scrivere un trattato). Forse l'aveva rubato a sua figlia e  l'idea di un "freddo" che le insinua le dita ghiacciate in figa le ha  fatto venire un brivido...non so...forse è pure un po' necrofila.
> 
> ...


a proposito di gente esaltata: indovina che fantastica idea poteva generare un paese (il mio :unhappy della becera provincia del nordest?

una tizia ha organizzato un pullman di *50 *paesane per la prima del film.
non potevano essere 49 o 51, no. CINQUANTA o nulla di fatto.


----------



## disincantata (18 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a proposito di gente esaltata: indovina che fantastica idea poteva generare un paese (il mio :unhappy della becera provincia del nordest?
> 
> una tizia ha organizzato un pullman di *50 *paesane per la prima del film.
> non potevano essere 49 o 51, no. CINQUANTA o nulla di fatto.



Magari tutte vestite di grigio in tutte le sfumature possibili ed immaginabili.  :rotfl:

Ne hanno di buontempo certe persone.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> è vero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> e quando le ha fatto il bagno?


e quando lei gli ha lavato i capelli???
NON FATELO A CASA, dovevano mettere la nota a piè di pagina.
Prova tu a lavare i capelli in un lavandino ad un uomo mediamente alto, seduto su una sedia.
Deve PER FORZA inclinare la sedia di 30 gradi circa.
Su un pavimento umido.
E lei che lo palpeggiava, a cavalcioni
Le leggi della fisica sono quelle che sono, le leggi di Murphy anche.
Nella realtà la sedia sarebbe sguillata, lui avrebbe prima sbattuto la base del cranio sul bordo del lavandino, poi sarebbe rovinato a terra trascinandosi dietro lei che avrebbe perso l'equilibrio a sua volta e sarebbe caduta fratturandosi ALMENO il femore.
Li avrebbero trovati dopo giorni.
Una tragedia.


----------



## Nicka (18 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a proposito di gente esaltata: indovina che fantastica idea poteva generare un paese (il mio :unhappy della becera provincia del nordest?
> 
> una tizia ha organizzato un pullman di *50 *paesane per la prima del film.
> non potevano essere 49 o 51, no. CINQUANTA o nulla di fatto.


Ma ammazzatemi!!!!


----------



## drusilla (18 Febbraio 2015)

Muoroooo. E poi perché non farsi la doccia per lavarli?? Sono americani perdio dovrebbero passare il giorno a farsi docce di ore.. che aveva i capelli di Sahid il sikh del paziente ingleseeee??
Edit: ultimamente vedo sozzi da tutte le parti... vado ad annusare l'Aiax[emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è esattamente quello che ti sembra, un harmony lungo, serie nera.
> Quella roba che leggevo circa in prima media.
> Pensa che me l'avevano consigliato.
> Sapevo che era roba leggera, ma avevo capito fosse tipo un noir molto all'aqua di rose, buono da ombrellone.
> ...


. . .


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> . . .


oh, io in prima media avevo 10 anni, avevo diritto a leggere delle vaccate.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh, io in prima media avevo 10 anni, avevo diritto a leggere delle vaccate.


A dieci. A cinquanta no. Nessun diritto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A dieci. A cinquanta no. Nessun diritto.


e infatti me ne dolgo.
Cheddevo fà? a volte si sbaglia nella vita, l'importante è capirlo.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2015)

Cento frustate dal Micione. Per espiare. Te lo fa vedere lui il sadomaso.


----------



## passante (18 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a proposito di gente esaltata: indovina che fantastica idea poteva generare un paese (il mio :unhappy della becera provincia del nordest?
> 
> una tizia ha organizzato un pullman di *50 *paesane per la prima del film.
> non potevano essere 49 o 51, no. CINQUANTA o nulla di fatto.


:carneval:



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e quando lei gli ha lavato i capelli???
> NON FATELO A CASA, dovevano mettere la nota a piè di pagina.
> Prova tu a lavare i capelli in un lavandino ad un uomo mediamente alto, seduto su una sedia.
> Deve PER FORZA inclinare la sedia di 30 gradi circa.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:muoro :rotfl:

ma perché si lavano continuamente, poi?


----------



## drusilla (18 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no passy, cioè si lavano a pezzi come nei paesini di montagna dove non c'erano le docce. cioè!


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> No no passy, cioè si lavano a pezzi come nei paesini di montagna dove non c'erano le docce. cioè!


Come fa il mai troppo compianto Rewind. Cioè si lava a pezzi nel senso che certe zone proprio non le lava.


----------



## passante (18 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> No no passy, cioè si lavano a pezzi come nei paesini di montagna dove non c'erano le docce. cioè!


:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Appunto che dico che sopporterebbero una roba simile...solo a fronte di tutto il corollario ovviamente...
> Ma mi spieghi che razza di dominatore è?!
> A me è rimasto impresso il "vieni piccola" a te i cerchi...
> Vediamo a Tebe che rimane impresso!!


Per ora devo ammettere che ciò che mi sta rimanendo impresso è l italiano skifidor e la narrazione nemmeno sufficiente.
Non c è nulla del resto che...

Che poi è stato un fenomeno mondiale.
E non metto in discussione la storia, ma proprio la narrazione nuda e cruda.
Quasi da analfabeta.
Altra riprova che il mondo non legge roba scritta bene.


----------



## Simy (18 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e quando lei gli ha lavato i capelli???
> NON FATELO A CASA, dovevano mettere la nota a piè di pagina.
> Prova tu a lavare i capelli in un lavandino ad un uomo mediamente alto, seduto su una sedia.
> Deve PER FORZA inclinare la sedia di 30 gradi circa.
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2015)

Sbri. Vaffanculo.
Adesso mi costringi a leggerlo. Non può il libro essere peggio del film.




Che poi scusate.
Oggettivamente.
Anche l attrice che interpreta lei.
Carina, molto, di viso ma...ha il corpostrano. Sembra sgraziato. Cammina a papera.
E lui?
Corpo paura, ma vi prego cambiategli la faccia..


----------



## Simy (18 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sbri. Vaffanculo.
> Adesso mi costringi a leggerlo. Non può il libro essere peggio del film.
> 
> 
> ...


dai Tebe, ormai lo devi leggere


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sbri. Vaffanculo.
> Adesso mi costringi a leggerlo. Non può il libro essere peggio del film.
> 
> 
> ...


fai finta che sia stato scritto in chiave grottesca.
Cioè... è scritto in chiave grottesca, ma fai finta che sia stato voluto.
Almeno ti fai due ghignate.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl:


vogliamo parlare di quando lei cadeva in deliquio sniffando il pronto antipolvere che la signora delle pulizie aveva dato sui mobili?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cento frustate dal Micione. Per espiare. Te lo fa vedere lui il sadomaso.


ma quale sadomaso? Poi il micione non è mica da sadomaso, a occhio. E' un animo delicato, lui.


----------



## Simy (19 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vogliamo parlare di quando lei cadeva in deliquio sniffando il pronto antipolvere che la signora delle pulizie aveva dato sui mobili?



e quando va di nascosto nella stanza segreta di lui?


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vogliamo parlare di quando lei cadeva in deliquio sniffando il pronto antipolvere che la signora delle pulizie aveva dato sui mobili?


:unhappy:

L ha scritto a quattro mani con Drusilla e il suo Aiax?


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> e quando va di nascosto nella stanza segreta di lui?


Vabbè ma li ci sta.
Pure io sarei andata a curiosare come un gatto.

...
OK. Dipende cosa ha fatto la cranio in quella stanza...
Ho quasi paura della risposta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> e quando va di nascosto nella stanza segreta di lui?


sai che non me la ricordo la stanza segreta?
Devo aver rimosso.
edit: ma parli di quella delle fruste?
ma che segreta, ci andava pure la signora delle pulizie tutti i giorni...
porella, tutta quella roba da pulire e pure disinfettare, direi.


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sai che non me la ricordo la stanza segreta?
> Devo aver rimosso.


Minchia Sbri!
È il fulcro di tutto!


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia Sbri!
> È il fulcro di tutto!


ho editato.


----------



## Simy (19 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sai che non me la ricordo la stanza segreta?
> Devo aver rimosso.


dai quando lei  ruba le chiavi e va a vedere e rimane sconvolta


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> dai quando lei ruba le chiavi e va a vedere e rimane sconvolta


Ammazza, e che ci trova?


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2015)

Comunque sono arrivata alla loro prima volta.
Ora è giorno e lui la sta lavando.



Minchia che prima volta di merda.
Io l avrei lasciato in terra con il pisello mozzato.
Cioè.
Lei vergine, ricordiamolo. Mai nemmeno masturbata. Il buio totale.
Quindi, lui prende questa totale analfabeta del sesso a più di venti anni, la sbatte sul letto, la sleccazza un po' random, poi le manta sopra e con un colpo secco la svergina.
:unhappy:




Ma sei cretino? 
Mi si è chiusa la guest solo a leggerlo.



Notare che poi alla fine lui le dice che non aveva mai fatto del sesso vaniglia.
Ma vai a fanculo te e il tuo sesso vaniglia del culo di Oscuro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> dai quando lei ruba le chiavi e va a vedere e rimane sconvolta


sì sì, il famoso profumo di cedro o una roba simile.
Che poi... capisco vergine.
Ma una televisione l'avrai guardata nella tua vita.
Oltre alle api e ai fiori, avrai parlato con qualche amica che ha avuto esperienze.
Un paio di libri, un paio di riviste le avrai lette.
Non è che ogni roba che trovi stai lì a chiederti: e questo cos'è? e a cosa servirà mai? e dove si metterà mai questo?
Pareva cappuccetto rosso.


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ammazza, e che ci trova?


Cosa vuoi che ci trovi.
Un letto, catene, fruste, vibratori, anelli ai muri eccetera eccetera.
Il corredo del perfetto dominatore figo e miliardario.


----------



## Simy (19 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì sì, il famoso profumo di cedro o una roba simile.
> Che poi... capisco vergine.
> Ma una televisione l'avrai guardata nella tua vita.
> Oltre alle api e ai fiori, avrai parlato con qualche amica che ha avuto esperienze.
> ...




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:esatto proprio quello... questa oltre a essere vergine forse viveva in convento :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (19 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi che ci trovi.
> Un letto, catene, fruste, vibratori, anelli ai muri eccetera eccetera.
> Il corredo del perfetto dominatore figo e miliardario.


anche perché quanto entrano li dentro lei deve chiamarlo "padrone"


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2015)

Un classico caso di circonvenzione di incapace


----------



## Dalida (19 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque sono arrivata alla loro prima volta.
> Ora è giorno e lui la sta lavando.
> 
> 
> ...



credibilissimo che una sulla ventina sia vergine, ma che non si sia mai masturbata significa che c'è qualcosa che non va.
te l'ho detto che grey è una pippa a letto.
manco un cerchio con le mani ancora?


----------



## Dalida (19 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì sì, il famoso profumo di cedro o una roba simile.
> Che poi... capisco vergine.
> Ma una televisione l'avrai guardata nella tua vita.
> Oltre alle api e ai fiori, avrai parlato con qualche amica che ha avuto esperienze.
> ...



se non mi sbaglio, quando lui va a rapirla dal locale, con l'elicottero e le converse (ahahahahahahahahahah!), lei è intronatissima per aver bevuto un sorso, uno di numero, di rum e cola.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> credibilissimo che una sulla ventina sia vergine, ma che non si sia mai masturbata significa che c'è qualcosa che non va.
> te l'ho detto che grey è una pippa a letto.
> manco un cerchio con le mani ancora?


ma io ve l'ho detto che lei non sta bene.
Una che a vent'anni sviene per un orgasmo NON STA BENE.
roba da chiamare il 118.

lui poi è mononeuronico, ripetitivo allo sfinimento, senza fantasia...
... e non ti mordere le labbra
... e non ti mordere le labbra
... e mi fa un effetto quando ti mordi le labbra...
... e se ti mordi le labbra poi ti punisco

ma che due maroni, noioso come l'influenza.


----------



## Dalida (19 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma io ve l'ho detto che lei non sta bene.
> Una che a vent'anni sviene per un orgasmo NON STA BENE.
> roba da chiamare il 118.
> 
> ...


ahahaha!
me l'ero scordato!
ma infatti il vero mistero è come faccia sto tizio ad essere ultramiliardario senza lavorare manco un'ora continuata, praticamente mai.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> se non mi sbaglio, quando lui va a rapirla dal locale, con l'elicottero e le converse (ahahahahahahahahahah!), lei è intronatissima per aver bevuto un sorso, uno di numero, di rum e cola.


la scena in cui lei gli vomita sulle scarpe è l'unica apprezzabile, secondo me.
Evvai.
con le converse mi hai fatto venire in mente i jeans... ahahahahah oddio i jeans con il bottone slacciato ahahahahahah
pure maraglio dentro lui ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (19 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma io ve l'ho detto che lei non sta bene.
> Una che a vent'anni sviene per un orgasmo NON STA BENE.
> roba da chiamare il 118.
> 
> ...


oddio questa cosa l'avevo rimossa


----------



## drusilla (19 Febbraio 2015)

Cioè non ho letto gli ultimi post ma: questa sniffava il detersivo????? Mi devo preoccupare????


----------



## Dalida (19 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la scena in cui lei gli vomita sulle scarpe è l'unica apprezzabile, secondo me.
> Evvai.
> con le converse mi hai fatto venire in mente i jeans... ahahahahah oddio i jeans con il bottone slacciato ahahahahahah
> pure maraglio dentro lui ahahahahah


il jeans con il bottone slacciato ci può stare, dai. poi dipende da uno come è, lui dovrebbe essere super figo e fisicato, fa tipo mille mila sport ed è anche pilota e ha settantamila brevetti, gli manca giusto quello da bagnino.
qualcos'altro? :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Cioè non ho letto gli ultimi post ma: questa sniffava il detersivo????? Mi devo preoccupare????


solo lo spray per mobili. Quello al profumo di cedro. Ho guardato  gli inci sul web perchè io non lo uso.
Madonna le robe che ci spariamo attraverso le mucose senza saperlo.
Forse era quella la causa degli svenimenti, chissà.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> il jeans con il bottone slacciato ci può stare, dai. poi dipende da uno come è, lui dovrebbe essere super figo e fisicato, fa tipo mille mila sport ed è anche pilota e ha settantamila brevetti, gli manca giusto quello da bagnino.
> qualcos'altro? :carneval:


Ma non è mica questione di fisico, se fosse questione di fisico ci starebbero pure le canotte traforate.
Il jeans con il bottone slacciato e il pelo pubico che si affaccia è di un maraglio fuori misura.
Da abbinare rigorosamente all'occhiale a specchio colorato.
Ma quello che è preoccupante è che sia stato proposto come sex simbol, un soggetto del genere.
mamma mia.


----------



## Dalida (19 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non è mica questione di fisico, se fosse questione di fisico ci starebbero pure le canotte traforate.
> Il jeans con il bottone slacciato e il pelo pubico che si affaccia è di un maraglio fuori misura.
> Da abbinare rigorosamente all'occhiale a specchio colorato.
> Ma quello che è preoccupante è che sia stato proposto come sex simbol, un soggetto del genere.
> mamma mia.


vabbé, ma io mi immagino a casa (o nella stanza ossessivo-compulsiva), così, quindi niente occhiali.
un po' discinto e programmato per trombare. 
poi è un diludendo anche quando se li leva i jeans.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non è mica questione di fisico, se fosse questione di fisico ci starebbero pure le canotte traforate.
> Il jeans con il bottone slacciato e il pelo pubico che si affaccia è di un maraglio fuori misura.
> *Da abbinare rigorosamente all'occhiale a specchio colorato.
> *Ma quello che è preoccupante è che sia stato proposto come sex simbol, un soggetto del genere.
> mamma mia.


A specchio colorati? Mi sa che non li ho mai visti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A specchio colorati? Mi sa che non li ho mai visti.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> View attachment 9758


Madonna che cagata. Ma poi non c'era un soggetto migliore. E che è.


----------



## Dalida (19 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna che cagata. Ma poi non c'era un soggetto migliore. E che è.


eccotelo qua.



sbav.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> eccotelo qua.
> View attachment 9759
> 
> 
> sbav.


Mah.


----------



## Dalida (19 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah.


eh sì, adesso mettiamo in discussione anche la sexytudine super super hot di fassy.
te prego, eh.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> eh sì, adesso mettiamo in discussione anche la sexytudine super super hot di fassy.
> te prego, eh.


Manco l'avevo riconosciuto. Con quegli occhiali poi.


----------



## Dalida (19 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Manco l'avevo riconosciuto. Con quegli occhiali poi.


non so, io me lo fare anche se mi avessero appena sparato ad una gamba.
figurati che me ne frega degli occhiali.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non so, io me lo fare anche se mi avessero appena sparato ad una gamba.
> figurati che me ne frega degli occhiali.


Ma difatti se vai in terapia ci sarà ben un motivo.


----------



## Dalida (19 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma difatti se vai in terapia ci sarà ben un motivo.


seisoloinvidioso!


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> seisoloinvidioso!


Perchè dovrei? Eccomi:


----------



## Dalida (19 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè dovrei? Eccomi:


col giubbotto di pelle rendi un filino di più. 
ma forse è che non ti sta bene quel colore.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> col giubbotto di pelle rendi un filino di più.
> ma forse è che non ti sta bene quel colore.


Perchè? Mica sono uscito male in foto. Che poi hai visto che occhiali? A specchio, MA NON colorati. Eh. Altro che Fassculo.


----------



## Dalida (19 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè? Mica sono uscito male in foto. Che poi hai visto che occhiali?* A specchio, MA NON colorati.* Eh. Altro che Fassculo.


è la prima cosa che ho notato.
si vede che sei un tipo chic.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> è la prima cosa che ho notato.
> si vede che sei un tipo chic.


Chic e non certo raffazzonato come coso lì, che avrà stuoli e stuoli di curatori d'immagine. Io faccio tutto da me, e guarda che risultati.


----------



## Dalida (19 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chic e non certo raffazzonato come coso lì, che avrà stuoli e stuoli di curatori d'immagine. Io faccio tutto da me, e guarda che risultati.


ma tu sei tu, mica possono essere tutti come te e raggiungere certe vette di fascino ed erotismo.
sii comprensivo.


----------



## drusilla (19 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> il jeans con il bottone slacciato ci può stare, dai. poi dipende da uno come è, lui dovrebbe essere super figo e fisicato, fa tipo mille mila sport ed è anche pilota e ha settantamila brevetti, gli manca giusto quello da bagnino.
> qualcos'altro? :carneval:


Come ci si potrebbe innamorare di uno cosi? Sono i difetti che fanno innamorare... 
Maronnooooo che bimbominkia quest'autrice


----------



## Simy (19 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> eccotelo qua.
> View attachment 9759
> 
> 
> sbav.


sbav


----------



## drusilla (19 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> sbav


Cominciamo a essere in troppe[emoji41] 
Anche se secondo me lui ce la fa ce la fa...[emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## Simy (19 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Cominciamo a essere in troppe[emoji41]
> Anche se secondo me lui ce la fa ce la fa...[emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## tullio (19 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Posso chiedere a chi l ha letto, cosa vi ha fatto appassionare?
> Lo sto leggendo a fatica.
> Molta fatica.
> Lo trovo scritto male. (...)
> Sembra un harmony un po più lungo.


Pessimo. Al di là della banalità delle trovate, delle descrizioni leziose, delle situazioni personali incredibili sono davvero scritti malissimo. Li ho provati tutti e tre, supponendo che man mano migliorasse...niente. Abbandonati prima di finirli. 
Trilogia per trilogia è piacevole quella di Irene Cao che, a parte quando vuole chiaramente scimmiottare le sfumature, rende gradevole la lettura dei sentimenti laceranti della protagonista quando decide di tradire il fidanzato.


----------



## Dalida (19 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Cominciamo a essere in troppe[emoji41]
> Anche se secondo me lui ce la fa ce la fa...[emoji12] [emoji12]


ma sì che ce la fa.
fassy è super hot perché ha proprio quello sguardo e quel sorriso che, mmm, non sai che ti combino.
appartiene a tutte, nessuna può tenerlo per sé.


----------



## drusilla (19 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma sì che ce la fa.
> fassy è super hot perché ha proprio quello sguardo e quel sorriso che, mmm, non sai che ti combino.
> appartiene a tutte, nessuna può tenerlo per sé.


Sono d'accordo che è di tutte, vorrei solo che quando arrivi alle mie mani non voglia solo coccole.... capiscimi[emoji17]


----------



## Dalida (19 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo che è di tutte, vorrei solo che quando arrivi alle mie mani non voglia solo coccole.... capiscimi[emoji17]


drusy, sei TU che arrivi alle sue mani.
con uomini come lui è il contrario!
coccole. pfui.

a proposito di jeans sbottonati.


----------



## Homer (19 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida e di questo??? Che ne pensi??




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non capite un cazzo.....vuoi mettere tutto questo ittero


----------



## Simy (19 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Dalida e di questo??? Che ne pensi??
> 
> View attachment 9762
> 
> ...


approved :risata:


----------



## Nicka (19 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì sì, il famoso profumo di cedro o una roba simile.
> Che poi... capisco vergine.
> Ma una televisione l'avrai guardata nella tua vita.
> Oltre alle api e ai fiori, avrai parlato con qualche amica che ha avuto esperienze.
> ...


Mi sa che lei non aveva fatto scuola dalle suore...no no...


----------



## passante (19 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vogliamo parlare di quando lei cadeva in deliquio sniffando il pronto antipolvere che la signora delle pulizie aveva dato sui mobili?


no!!! il pronto??? mi devo preoccupare di matteo e della signora anna, allora :carneval::carneval:
:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Febbraio 2015)

Comunque scherzi a parte...ho letto articoli nei quali dicono che c'è un picco di attività masturbatoria in sala durante la proiezione del film... 

Ma la gente sta male? Seriamente.


----------



## passante (19 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Comunque scherzi a parte...ho letto articoli nei quali dicono che c'è un picco di attività masturbatoria in sala durante la proiezione del film...
> 
> Ma la gente sta male? Seriamente.


non ce la posso fare :rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (19 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Comunque scherzi a parte...ho letto articoli nei quali dicono che c'è un picco di attività masturbatoria in sala durante la proiezione del film...
> 
> Ma la gente sta male? Seriamente.


Ma sarà una strategia di marketing per far si che non diventibun flop dai... spero insomma


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Comunque scherzi a parte...ho letto articoli nei quali dicono che c'è un picco di attività masturbatoria in sala durante la proiezione del film...
> 
> Ma la gente sta male? Seriamente.


Ma dai ?!?!?!:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma sarà una strategia di marketing per far si che non diventibun flop dai... spero insomma


Tale a quale alla mitica strategia in stile "Blair Witch Project".
Ricordo ancora gli articoli:
"Ambulanze fuori dai cinema a causa di numerosi svenimenti. Diverse persone accusano malori alla vista del film. Sconsigliato a persone cardiopatiche. Non guardare se facilmente impressionabili."

Quando ci andai mi alzai alla fine convinta di farmi rimborsare il biglietto...e io ero una ragazzina piuttosto spaventevole eh...

Che strategia del cazzo.


----------



## passante (19 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Che strategia del cazzo*.


in effetti... :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> in effetti... :rotfl:




Non era voluta, per una volta!


----------



## Zod (19 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Comunque scherzi a parte...ho letto articoli nei quali dicono che c'è un picco di attività masturbatoria in sala durante la proiezione del film...
> 
> Ma la gente sta male? Seriamente.


Che "figata" mi viene da dire.


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Che "figata" mi viene da dire.



Frustami


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2015)

Però quando chiedo certe cose non posso avere un avatar cosí....


----------



## Ecate (19 Febbraio 2015)

SIETE RIUSCITI A FARMI VENIRE VOGLIA DI LEGGERLO
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Febbraio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> SIETE RIUSCITI A FARMI VENIRE VOGLIA DI LEGGERLO
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! NON FARLO!!!!


----------



## Ecate (19 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! NON FARLO!!!!


Mi ha smossa definitivamente la vomitata sulle Converse
Oltre all'enigmatico
"cerchi con le mani"
C'era un gruppo facebook di donne che si fotografavano con il libro in mano mordendosi il labbro.
Roba che ci ho perso tanto, troppo tempo
:rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (19 Febbraio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> SIETE RIUSCITI A FARMI VENIRE VOGLIA DI LEGGERLO
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Penso non ne valga la pena, almeno fattelo prestare.  Non buttare soldi.


----------



## Nicka (19 Febbraio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Mi ha smossa definitivamente la vomitata sulle Converse
> Oltre all'enigmatico
> "cerchi con le mani"
> C'era un gruppo facebook di donne che si fotografavano con il libro in mano mordendosi il labbro.
> ...


Per fortuna non c'era il gruppo di quelle che si fotografano con il plug anale!!! 

Cooooomunque...faccio outing e dico che quando uno si morde le labbra mi manda giù di testa...è erotico, punto!


----------



## Zod (19 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Frustami


Non ti amo abbastanza.

Poi ho perversioni strane io, mi piace farlo alla missionaria e alla pecora.


----------



## Ecate (19 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Penso non ne valga la pena, almeno fattelo prestare.  Non buttare soldi.


Lo farò a modo mio, curiosando in internet e suggendo solo il nettare senza sperperare dindi


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Non ti amo abbastanza.
> 
> Poi ho perversioni strane io, mi piace farlo alla missionaria e alla pecora.


:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Non ti amo abbastanza.
> 
> Poi ho perversioni strane io, mi piace farlo alla missionaria e alla pecora.


Ma Zod, Dio santo.
Ma non mi devi amare per frustrarmi!
È solo sesso.


Ritroviamo.


Cerchiami tutta


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2015)

Quoto la pecora di brutto.


Quanto mi piace.
Se poi c è lo schiaffetto...

Mmmmmm


----------



## Zod (19 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quoto la pecora di brutto.
> 
> 
> Quanto mi piace.
> ...


Dal tuo avatar pensavo ti piacesse il pissing..


----------



## Zod (19 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma Zod, Dio santo.
> Ma non mi devi amare per frustrarmi!
> È solo sesso.
> 
> ...


Se metto Tebe nel GPS mi porta in Grecia.


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Comunque scherzi a parte...ho letto articoli nei quali dicono che c'è un picco di attività masturbatoria in sala durante la proiezione del film...
> 
> Ma la gente sta male? Seriamente.



no vabbè, ciao


----------



## Tebe (20 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Se metto Tebe nel GPS mi porta in Grecia.


Esatto.
Tutti pensano a quella egiziana invece il mio nick è proprio la città greca di Tebe.
Non amo la storia cosi antica, mi annoia abbastanza e ho nozioni giusto scolastiche, ma stranamente la storia e la mitologia di questa città mi hanno sempre affascinato una cifra.

Ok. Non mi faccio partire l embolone storico da puppone.



Uff


----------



## free (20 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Tutti pensano a quella egiziana invece il mio nick è proprio la città greca di Tebe.
> *Non amo la storia cosi antica, *mi annoia abbastanza e ho nozioni giusto scolastiche, ma stranamente la storia e la mitologia di questa città mi hanno sempre affascinato una cifra.
> 
> ...



è anche storia recente, immagino tu sappia chi era stato soprannominato Il Tebano!


----------



## Tebe (20 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> è anche storia recente, immagino tu sappia chi era stato soprannominato Il Tebano!


Si. 
Un fottuto mafioso siciliano traslato a fare casino a milano.
Una merda di uomo.

Lui non conta con la mitica Tebe.

Tu lo sai perché lo chiamavano il tebano?
Se rispondi ti do 8.
Senzangooglare
:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (20 Febbraio 2015)

Allora ragazzi, perché il pentito mafioso angelo Epaminonda (tutti ora vivente e libero) con circa 50 omicidi alle spalle è chiamatoil tebano?


----------



## free (20 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si.
> Un fottuto mafioso siciliano traslato a fare casino a milano.
> Una merda di uomo.
> 
> ...



so che aveva il motoscafo che si chiamava così...
poi Epaminonda era un militare tebano


----------



## Tebe (20 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> so che aveva il motoscafo che si chiamava così...
> poi Epaminonda era un militare tebano


Brava!
Otto!
Era non un militare tebano e basta, ma un generale parecchio cazzuti.


----------



## Zod (21 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Brava!
> Otto!
> Era non un militare tebano e basta, ma un generale parecchio cazzuti.


Bene, abbiamo scherzato, abbiamo riso, ora stop. Veniamo al punto. Cerchiamo di capire perché milioni di donne nel mondo, di culture diverse, abbiano perso la testa per questo libro, dove un uomo domina una donna fino a frustarla. Ora lasciamo stare i sofismi che in un rapporto master slave in realtà è la slave a dirigere il gioco. Parliamo semmai di come è possibile che il ruolo di schiava del sesso faccia eccitare tante donne. Allora è così? Allora l'infelicita del mondo moderno è dovuto ad una errata interpretazione dei ruoli?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Bene, abbiamo scherzato, abbiamo riso, ora stop. Veniamo al punto. Cerchiamo di capire perché milioni di donne nel mondo, di culture diverse, abbiano perso la testa per questo libro, dove un uomo domina una donna fino a frustarla. Ora lasciamo stare i sofismi che in un rapporto master slave in realtà è la slave a dirigere il gioco. Parliamo semmai di come è possibile che il ruolo di schiava del sesso faccia eccitare tante donne. Allora è così? Allora l'infelicita del mondo moderno è dovuto ad una errata interpretazione dei ruoli?


Ah ecco perchè mia moglie era così strana...
C'è stato un periodo che aveva sto libro nel comodino...
E......

Al che ho rincarato la dose no?
Le ho messo sul comodino la nouvelle Joustine...

Mi guarda sempre male e mi chiede che cosa pensi io in realtà delle donne...

Mi chiede ogni giorno sta cosa...

Mi pare che ci sia nella Bibbia una maledizione divina no caro zod...

-partorirai i tuoi figli con dolore,ma sarai così attratta dal tuo uomo,che non potrai farne a meno.
E lui ti sottometterà...


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2015)

...
Un fottuto imprinting biblico?



Mi oppongo fortemente.


----------



## Zod (21 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...
> Un fottuto imprinting biblico?
> 
> 
> ...


Sarai frustata per questo.

PS: anzi pecorinizzata è schiaffettisulculotizzata


----------



## Nocciola (21 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Bene, abbiamo scherzato, abbiamo riso, ora stop. Veniamo al punto. Cerchiamo di capire perché milioni di donne nel mondo, di culture diverse, abbiano perso la testa per questo libro, dove un uomo domina una donna fino a frustarla. Ora lasciamo stare i sofismi che in un rapporto master slave in realtà è la slave a dirigere il gioco. Parliamo semmai di come è possibile che il ruolo di schiava del sesso faccia eccitare tante donne. Allora è così? Allora l'infelicita del mondo moderno è dovuto ad una errata interpretazione dei ruoli?


Io non capisco lo stupore. Senza arrivare alle frustate direi che può essere un modo come un altro di vivere il sesso


----------



## free (21 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Bene, abbiamo scherzato, abbiamo riso, ora stop. Veniamo al punto. Cerchiamo di capire perché milioni di donne nel mondo, di culture diverse, abbiano perso la testa per questo libro, dove un uomo domina una donna fino a frustarla. Ora lasciamo stare i sofismi che in un rapporto master slave in realtà è la slave a dirigere il gioco. Parliamo semmai di come è possibile che il ruolo di schiava del sesso faccia eccitare tante donne. Allora è così? Allora l'infelicita del mondo moderno è dovuto ad una errata interpretazione dei ruoli?


perchè sono donnette poco o per nulla materialiste ed individualiste che si perdono in cazzate evanescenti, secondo me


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2015)

[FONT=&quot]“50 sfumature di grigio, 50 sfumature di nero e poi 50 sfumature di rosso. Tutti che parlano di sesso sadomaso. Avete mai fatto sesso estremo? Mi sa che al massimo siete cascati dal letto mentre cercavate di levarvi le mutande. Se vi vediamo con la frusta in mano è perché state facendo la maionese, l’unica cosa che avete legato con la corda in vita vostra è stato l’arrosto. La storia è questa. Cristian Grey, uno ricchissimo e fighissimo, si innamora di Anastasia Steele, una poverissima ma bellissima. E le fa vedere i sorci multicolor. La frusta, la sculaccia, la appende come una salama in cantina, la rivolta come il sacco dell’aspirapolvere, la trita, la spezza…praticamente un mulinex. E lei gode come una salamandra. Alle donne è piaciuto tantissimo. Perché le donne, cari miei, soprattutto quelle regular, le madamine perbenino, sotto sotto sognano un marito che le ribalti. Che le faccia vedere il sole di mezzanotte e lo stocafisso di mezzogiorno. Invece stanno con delle meduse che fanno l’amore una volta ad equinozio. Che pensano che Clitoride sia un filosofo greco. Ectoplasmi che dopo le 9 di sera prendono la forma del divano e lì rimangono fino alle due di notte quando tu per pietà li tiri per i piedi e te li scatafratti nel letto. Lumaconi che se gli dici fammi vedere le stelle ti dicono «Eh.. bisognerebbe andare in montagna…». Se il maschio nostro ti molla una sberla sul sedere è perché ci si è posata sopra una zanzara. Chiaro che se stai con uno così poi leggi di questo qui che un po’ ti cuorca e un po’ ti regala i diamanti, ti dici perché no. Guardi il tuo lui che russa ancora col telecomando in mano che fra un po’ glielo omologano come protesi, e pensi: ma io anche quattro tirate di capelli me le prendo volentieri… Peccato che sto Cristian Grey sia un disturbato mentale da denunciare per stalking, infatti io speravo che alla fine crepasse tra atroci sofferenze. Oppure che lei cambiasse parrocchia e si facesse suora come Lola Falana. Invece no. Finisce che si sposano e fanno due figli. E continuano a saltare sulla materassa come nelle prime pagine. Ma non è credibile. Dopo due figli le mogli se solo ti avvicini dopo una giornata di sbattimento scuola, casa, compiti, e capo con le paturnie, ti prendono a padellate con la pentola antiaderente così non si vedono i segni… Speriamo solo che non ci sia il sequel. Perché dopo il matrimonio e due figli le cinquanta sfumature potrebbero solo essere di maron.”[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot][Luciana Litizzetto][/FONT]


----------



## disincantata (21 Febbraio 2015)

Realista la Littizzetto. 9 su 10  ci azzecca.  Personalmente pero' non amo il sesso violento, ne romantico.  Una via di mezzo no?????


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non capisco lo stupore. Senza arrivare alle frustate direi che può essere un modo come un altro di vivere il sesso


Ma anche arrivando alle frustate se sono d' accordo.
Figuriamoci se pongo limiti al sesso altrui.
Però io non discuto sul genere di sesso che descrive il libro, mi chiedo solo come un tomo scritto così male, con dei personaggi "imbarazzanti" se letti, per me, da occhi oltrebi vent"'anni, con una povertà espressiva che...
Insomma.

Non capisco.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## Nocciola (21 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma anche arrivando alle frustate se sono d' accordo.
> Figuriamoci se pongo limiti al sesso altrui.
> Però io non discuto sul genere di sesso che descrive il libro, mi chiedo solo come un tomo scritto così male, con dei personaggi "imbarazzanti" se letti, per me, da occhi oltrebi vent"'anni, con una povertà espressiva che...
> Insomma.
> ...


Rispondevo a Zod che invece si stupiva del perché piacesse a una donna essere trattata a letto da schiava
Sul come è scritto non discuto
Io non mi aspettavo niebte dj diverso da quello che ho trovato


----------



## Zod (21 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma anche arrivando alle frustate se sono d' accordo.
> *Figuriamoci se pongo limiti al sesso altrui.*
> Però io non discuto sul genere di sesso che descrive il libro, mi chiedo solo come un tomo scritto così male, con dei personaggi "imbarazzanti" se letti, per me, da occhi oltrebi vent"'anni, con una povertà espressiva che...
> Insomma.
> ...


Beh non intendevo questo. Ognuno a letto fa ciò che vuole, non è che il sadomaso sia stato inventato da quel libro. L'aspetto interessante è che lo abbia reso quasi un fenomeno di massa.


----------



## Tebe (22 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Beh non intendevo questo. Ognuno a letto fa ciò che vuole, non è che il sadomaso sia stato inventato da quel libro. L'aspetto interessante è che lo abbia reso quasi un fenomeno di massa.


Non so che dire. Davvero.
Lo trovo "ridicolo" perché la narrazione ha davvero uno stile elementare. 
Bah.
Continuo a leggere.




Io ve lo dico. Se si sposano mi parte il picco e vado a leggermi Liala che merita di piú.
Ma molto di piú.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non so che dire. Davvero.
> Lo trovo "ridicolo" perché la narrazione ha davvero uno stile elementare.
> Bah.
> Continuo a leggere.
> ...


Inizia a leggere Liala


----------



## Nicka (23 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Beh non intendevo questo. Ognuno a letto fa ciò che vuole, non è che il sadomaso sia stato inventato da quel libro. L'aspetto interessante è che lo abbia reso quasi un fenomeno di massa.


Per me non ha reso un fenomeno di massa il sadomaso, del resto come dici tu non è stato inventato oggi.
Tutte quelle che sento parlare parlano dei protagonisti e non del sadomaso, vogliono vivere la storia d'ammmmore, del resto lui dice che per la prima volta fa sesso "vaniglia"...il sadomaso è uno sfondo sbiaditissimo e anche poco realistico per quanto riguarda tempistiche e metodi e approcci etc.
Quello che ha colpito è la storia tra i due.
Tra l'altro scontata a dismisura e col classicissimo finale in stile "e vissero felici e contenti" di disneyana memoria.
Tutte quelle che straparlano di ste Sfumature ti posso garantire che non prenderebbero un ceffone sul culo manco morte.
Ma si prenderebbero molto volentieri il principe azzurro bello, ricco, famoso che le riempie di regali e attenzioni e chissà cos' altro.


----------



## feather (23 Febbraio 2015)

Ma dai.. un libro in cui lei si innamora di lui che, combinazione, è:

ricchissimo
con l'elicottero
buono che vuole debellare la fame dal mondo
e le guerre
e la pace universale
intelligentissimo
coltissimo
col cazzo grosso
non perde mai l'erezione
ovviamente ricambia perché lei è.. boh.. perché ricambia..?
amante eccezionale
single
trova il tempo per scopare, lavorare e debellare la fame nel mondo in 8 ore giornaliere

poi? che altro? 
ce l'ha un difetto? anche piccolo? che so, un brufolo sul culo, qualcosa...
È irrealistico fino al vomito.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per me non ha reso un fenomeno di massa il sadomaso, del resto come dici tu non è stato inventato oggi.
> Tutte quelle che sento parlare parlano dei protagonisti e non del sadomaso, vogliono vivere la storia d'ammmmore, del resto lui dice che per la prima volta fa sesso "vaniglia"...il sadomaso è uno sfondo sbiaditissimo e anche poco realistico per quanto riguarda tempistiche e metodi e approcci etc.
> Quello che ha colpito è la storia tra i due.
> Tra l'altro scontata a dismisura e col classicissimo finale in stile "e vissero felici e contenti" di disneyana memoria.
> ...


ma secondo me tutto quello che viene promosso dai media fa adepti.
Solo che c'è un problema: se io uso uno shampoo perchè una martellante pubblicità mi ha convinto, al limite, se fa schifo, avrò i capelli che sembrano una scopa di saggina fino a che mi ostinerò ad usarlo, poi mi dovrò arrendere all'evidenza dello specchio.
Oppure no, mi convincerò che ho dei capelli stupendi come da spot.
Ma il sesso: quella è una espressione personale, intima, con la quale non dobbiamo dimostrare qualcosa, quindi non abbiamo bisogno di uniformarci per essere accettati.
Nel sesso noi ricerchiamo ciò che piace A NOI, anche quello che, al limite, ci sembra fuori dagli standard comuni.
E se una comincia a farsi mettere le fascette da elettricista ai polsi perchè l'ha letto su un libro e fino al giorno prima andava solo di missionaria una volta ogni 15 giorni, vuol dire che se domani fanno un best-seller sulla coprofagia, non solo nel prossimo polpettone metterà un ingrediente inusuale, ma dirà pure che le piace.
E questo vale pure per gli uomini.
e tutto questo per me è agghiacciante, aggiungo.
Fortunatamente nei giorni scorsi ho appreso che pare che nelle sale si rida molto, anche.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma secondo me tutto quello che viene promosso dai media fa adepti.
> Solo che c'è un problema: se io uso uno shampoo perchè una martellante pubblicità mi ha convinto, al limite, se fa schifo, avrò i capelli che sembrano una scopa di saggina fino a che mi ostinerò ad usarlo, poi mi dovrò arrendere all'evidenza dello specchio.
> Oppure no, mi convincerò che ho dei capelli stupendi come da spot.
> Ma il sesso: quella è una espressione personale, intima, con la quale non dobbiamo dimostrare qualcosa, quindi non abbiamo bisogno di uniformarci per essere accettati.
> ...


QUOTO


----------



## Nicka (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma secondo me tutto quello che viene promosso dai media fa adepti.
> Solo che c'è un problema: se io uso uno shampoo perchè una martellante pubblicità mi ha convinto, al limite, se fa schifo, avrò i capelli che sembrano una scopa di saggina fino a che mi ostinerò ad usarlo, poi mi dovrò arrendere all'evidenza dello specchio.
> Oppure no, mi convincerò che ho dei capelli stupendi come da spot.
> Ma il sesso: quella è una espressione personale, intima, con la quale non dobbiamo dimostrare qualcosa, quindi non abbiamo bisogno di uniformarci per essere accettati.
> ...


Il problema sta nella testa della gente che non ha un minimo di personalità. Ma per questa gente come fai?
A me fanno paura.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il problema sta nella testa della gente che non ha un minimo di personalità. Ma per questa gente come fai?
> A me fanno paura.


ma pure a me. E pure nei pronti soccorsi il sabato sera, ormai, c'è il panico.
E tu pensa quanto debba essere ... non mi viene l'aggettivo... ma mi hai capito, chi, anche a una certa età, si va a fare MALE perchè ha pensato leggendo 'sta roba che si era perso un'esperienza unica nella vita e si è buttato a capofitto nell'impresa.
Naturalmente, con il metodo fai da te... perchè siamo un popolo fantasioso che si ingegna nel bene e nel male.
Sognare con la testa di un altro è una cosa tristissima perchè... O non ci riesci in autonomia, ma sono davvero casi gravi, O pensi che i tuoi sogni, le tue fantasie, siano inadeguate. E questo è tristissimo.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma pure a me. E pure nei *pronti soccorsi *il sabato sera, ormai, c'è il panico.
> E tu pensa quanto debba essere ... non mi viene l'aggettivo... ma mi hai capito, chi, anche a una certa età, si va a fare MALE perchè ha pensato leggendo 'sta roba che si era perso un'esperienza unica nella vita e si è buttato a capofitto nell'impresa.
> Naturalmente, con il metodo fai da te... perchè siamo un popolo fantasioso che si ingegna nel bene e nel male.
> Sognare con la testa di un altro è una cosa tristissima perchè... O non ci riesci in autonomia, ma sono davvero casi gravi, O pensi che i tuoi sogni, le tue fantasie, siano inadeguate. E questo è tristissimo.


Eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh?


eh. Parlavo con un'infermiera di PS sabato mattina: li chiamano i casi 50 sfumature. Che ci sono sempre stati, al sabato sera... ma adesso sono in aumento.
Ci si può far male a fare certe cose, specie se le fai la prima volta a sessant'anni e magari vuoi esagerare.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

Pronti soccorsi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pronti soccorsi?


sai che usano dei dildi di vetro?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sai che usano dei dildi di vetro?


ProntI soccorsI?


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sai che usano dei dildi di vetro?


vabbè dopo il famoso caso del criceto in fiamme sparato via dal culo, non mi meraviglia più nulla


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ProntI soccorsI?


UFF CHE PALLE.


----------



## drusilla (23 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vabbè dopo il famoso caso del criceto in fiamme sparato via dal culo, non mi meraviglia più nulla


quelli forse avevano letto American Psycho piuttosto


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vabbè dopo il famoso caso *del criceto in fiamme sparato via dal culo*, non mi meraviglia più nulla


vabbè ma questa era roba tipo tortura cinese, mica 50 sfumature


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> UFF CHE PALLE.


Ahahahahhahahahahahahhahah!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahhahahahahahahhahah!


----------



## feather (23 Febbraio 2015)

Per chi volesse leggere il libro, ecco una recensione appetitosa
https://ilblogdellachinaglia.wordpress.com/2012/09/10/50-sfumature-di-chinaglia/


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Per chi volesse leggere il libro, ecco una recensione appetitosa
> https://ilblogdellachinaglia.wordpress.com/2012/09/10/50-sfumature-di-chinaglia/




Sono MORTA.

Grazie. Grazie.

E grazie a Sbri.

Ora costringo Seth a farsi leggere tutti i post di Sbri di questo 3D.

PS vorrei ricordare che in uno dei libri diseducativi che ho letto le donne VENGONO (per la terza volta) quando lui viene loro dentro, grazie alla mera potenza della loro gittata.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono MORTA.
> 
> Grazie. Grazie.
> 
> ...


Perchè gli piace sta roba?


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè gli piace sta roba?



No, perchè a lui fanno ridere i post di Sbri come fanno ridere me (ti ricordi il tipo col membro che si esprimeva? Lì si è capottato)

Lo costringo perchè oggi sarebbe un filino impegnato. Io invece non sto facendo un tubo ergo.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No, perchè a lui fanno ridere i post di Sbri come fanno ridere me (ti ricordi il tipo col membro che si esprimeva? Lì si è capottato)
> 
> Lo costringo perchè oggi sarebbe un filino impegnato. Io invece non sto facendo un tubo ergo.


Non mi ricordo un cazzo.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo un cazzo.



L'età.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> L'età.


Non ho letto, casomai.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho letto, casomai.



Scherzavo


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Febbraio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scherzavo


Non mi ricordo un cazzo (alt. version).


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Inizia a leggere Liala


No.
Veramente?
Si sposano?

OK.
Sono a pagina 60 e non vado più in la.
Quando è troppo è troppo.


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma dai.. un libro in cui lei si innamora di lui che, combinazione, è:
> 
> ricchissimo
> con l'elicottero
> ...



Ma è narrazione. Fantasia.  Non puoi mettere limiti alla creatività, mica è reale.

 Io non capisco solo come possa essere diventato un romanzo  scritto male così, un fenomeno di massa.


----------



## disincantata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma è narrazione. Fantasia.  Non puoi mettere limiti alla creatività, mica è reale.
> 
> Io non capisco solo come possa essere diventato un romanzo  scritto male così, un fenomeno di massa.



NON ho letto e non andrei mai a vedere il film, ma in quanto ad essere scritto malissimo Gomorra non scherza. 

D'accordo che quello che voleva rimarcare era il malaffare  gli intrighi le ecomafie ma stentavo a credere lo avesse scritto un giornalista. 

Soprattutto come mai nessuno avesse corretto clamorosi strafalcioni di grammatica.


----------



## passante (23 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma è narrazione. Fantasia.  Non puoi mettere limiti alla creatività, mica è reale.
> 
> Io non capisco solo come possa essere diventato un romanzo  scritto male così, un fenomeno di massa.


tebe ma i romanzi che vendono ultimamente SONO scritti male. hai letto l'ultima trilogia di follett? agghiacciante. personaggi tutti uguali. narrazione da terza media. e il caso letterario dell'anno scorso (uno dei casi letterari) il profumo delle foglie di limone? un insulto all'intelligenza di chiunque legga non dico romanzi, ma anche solo topolino. personaggi improbabili, nessun pathos nessun ritmo, orribile.
non so che dire, sono operazioni commerciali. spiace per chi sa scrivere davvero bene.


----------



## passante (23 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Per chi volesse leggere il libro, ecco una recensione appetitosa
> https://ilblogdellachinaglia.wordpress.com/2012/09/10/50-sfumature-di-chinaglia/


la treccia :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (23 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> No.
> Veramente?
> Si sposano?
> 
> ...


Siamo tra Twilight e Disney...secondo te che possono fare?!


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> tebe ma i romanzi che vendono ultimamente SONO scritti male. hai letto l'ultima trilogia di follett? agghiacciante. personaggi tutti uguali. narrazione da terza media. e il caso letterario dell'anno scorso (uno dei casi letterari) il profumo delle foglie di limone? un insulto all'intelligenza di chiunque legga non dico romanzi, ma anche solo topolino. personaggi improbabili, nessun pathos nessun ritmo, orribile.
> non so che dire, sono operazioni commerciali. spiace per chi sa scrivere davvero bene.


Follett  non mi piace.
Leggo cose che ai più non interessano.
Forse perché non amo particolarmente la narrativa, e quella che leggo è davvero su altro pianeta.
E non compro mai i casi letterari.
Difficilmente sono robe interessanti.


Quindi nulla.
La narrativa ha avuto un tracollo.
Fantastico.
:unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (23 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Per chi volesse leggere il libro, ecco una recensione appetitosa
> https://ilblogdellachinaglia.wordpress.com/2012/09/10/50-sfumature-di-chinaglia/


Sto morendo!!!!


----------



## Eliade (23 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Posso chiedere a chi l ha letto, cosa vi ha fatto appassionare?
> Lo sto leggendo a fatica.
> Molta fatica.
> Lo trovo scritto male. Pieno zeppo di robe da far accapponare la pelle tipo lei timida, ancora vergine e quanto altro.
> ...


Io non l'ho letto, troppi commenti negativi...naaa, non mi convince! :condom:


----------



## Eliade (23 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Per chi volesse leggere il libro, ecco una recensione appetitosa
> https://ilblogdellachinaglia.wordpress.com/2012/09/10/50-sfumature-di-chinaglia/


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
"Lui si trasforma improvvisamente in Tony&Guy" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

l'umorismo involontario di questo libro sembra irresistibile


----------



## Simy (24 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> No.
> Veramente?
> Si sposano?
> 
> ...


mi sembra abbastanza scontata la conclusione no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma è narrazione. Fantasia.  Non puoi mettere limiti alla creatività, mica è reale.
> 
> *Io non capisco solo come possa essere diventato un romanzo  scritto male così, un fenomeno di massa*.





passante ha detto:


> tebe ma i romanzi che vendono ultimamente SONO scritti male.* hai letto l'ultima trilogia di follett? agghiacciante*. personaggi tutti uguali. narrazione da terza media. e il caso letterario dell'anno scorso (uno dei casi letterari) il profumo delle foglie di limone? un insulto all'intelligenza di chiunque legga non dico romanzi, ma anche solo topolino. personaggi improbabili, nessun pathos nessun ritmo, orribile.
> non so che dire, sono operazioni commerciali. spiace per chi sa scrivere davvero bene.




eh, io lo capisco benissimo, invece.
i tempi, il tempo di cui disponiamo: non abbiamo più i tempi da poema epico cavalleresco, che solo a pronunciarlo serve mezzora.

sto leggendo follett, e lo trovo agghiacciante anch'io. 
ma sono questioni sentimentali:  sono ancora innamorata del suo primo romanzo, la cruna dell'ago.


----------



## Nicka (24 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh, io lo capisco benissimo, invece.
> i tempi, il tempo di cui disponiamo: *non abbiamo più i tempi da poema epico cavalleresco, che solo a pronunciarlo serve mezzora.
> *
> sto leggendo follett, e lo trovo agghiacciante anch'io.
> ma sono questioni sentimentali:  sono ancora innamorata del suo primo romanzo, la cruna dell'ago.


Mmm...però calcola che tutta la trilogia tira su circa 1500 pagine...non  sono mica poche, eppure il tempo lo hanno trovato in parecchie per  leggerlo!
Parlo anche di persone che tra lavoro, figli, etc, non hanno tempo per leggere neanche un quotidiano.
Per quello il tempo, fosse anche al bagno la mattina, lo hanno trovato!
Se poi ci mettiamo che a sto tizio gli mancava solo la calzamaglia azzurra (vabbè c'aveva i jeans sdruciti!! :mrgreen e il cavallo bianco (vabbè, l'elicottero!! :mrgreen allora diciamo che il tempo per il poema epico lo abbiamo sempre avuto!

E'  vero, i fenomeni di massa sono creati dai media, quello che mi chiedo  io è quanti soldi c'aveva da investire questa per un martellamento  simile. Talmente tanti che la qualità del prodotto poteva essere, come  in effetti è, totalmente insufficiente.
E credo che il successo sia  dovuto più che altro a una sorta di curiosità nei riguardi di un mondo  che pochi conoscono, almeno a certi livelli. Altrimenti non si spiega  davvero la fenomelogia che riportava Sbri rispetto all'impennata di  ricoverati del sabato sera! :mrgreen:
La gente è curiosa e morbosa e hanno venduto un prodotto spacciandolo per scandaloso.
Sì, è scandaloso, lo scandalo è nella scrittura, nelle terminologie, nelle tempistiche, nella creazione dei personaggi, etc...


----------



## drusilla (24 Febbraio 2015)

chi è riuscito a leggere tutti e tre e senza saltare molte pagine potrebbe spiegarci la fascinazione che ha subito. Le scene sessuali? il vedere come va a finire? boh. Le scene avete detto che sono penose, anche parecchio light, il finale si può chiedere in giro e basta. Non si spiega.


----------



## Nicka (24 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> chi è riuscito a leggere tutti e tre e senza saltare molte pagine potrebbe spiegarci la fascinazione che ha subito. Le scene sessuali? il vedere come va a finire? boh. Le scene avete detto che sono penose, anche parecchio light, il finale si può chiedere in giro e basta. Non si spiega.


Io di norma quando leggo vado avanti anche se non mi piace. 
Non riesco a iniziare un libro senza finirlo.
In quel caso specifico mi erano stati regalati tutti e 3 e la mia migliore amica mi aveva chiesto di leggerli, per motivazioni nostre personali...
Alla fine glieli stavo dando in testa...


----------



## drusilla (24 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Io di norma quando leggo vado avanti anche se non mi piace.
> Non riesco a iniziare un libro senza finirlo.*
> In quel caso specifico mi erano stati regalati tutti e 3 e la mia migliore amica mi aveva chiesto di leggerli, per motivazioni nostre personali...
> Alla fine glieli stavo dando in testa...


anch'io ero così da giovane  adesso non ho più tempo da perdere :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (24 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> chi è riuscito a leggere tutti e tre e senza saltare molte pagine potrebbe spiegarci la fascinazione che ha subito. Le scene sessuali? il vedere come va a finire? boh. Le scene avete detto che sono penose, anche parecchio light, il finale si può chiedere in giro e basta. Non si spiega.


No dico, vuoi mettere Tony&Guy che fa scenografie di Garrison? 
Muoro....:rotfl:




























































sul serio, MUORO


----------



## Nicka (24 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> anch'io ero così da giovane  adesso non ho più tempo da perdere :carneval:


Io ho pochissimi libri che proprio non sono riuscita a proseguire.
Il Maestro e Margherita, Cronaca di una morte annunciata e Il Signore delle Mosche.
Per il resto quando inizio finisco...la mia più grande fatica è stata Oceano Mare di Baricco. 
Mi veniva da lanciarlo dalla finestra, ma sempre perchè mi era stato chiesto di leggerlo allora mi sono autoconvinta.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> chi è riuscito a leggere tutti e tre e senza saltare molte pagine potrebbe spiegarci la fascinazione che ha subito. Le scene sessuali? il vedere come va a finire? boh. Le scene avete detto che sono penose, anche parecchio light, il finale si può chiedere in giro e basta. Non si spiega.


Letti tutti e 3. Non ho saltato una pagina
Cosa mi è piaciuto? Una storia leggera da leggere in estate in vacanza
Esattamente come mi capita ancora in un viaggio in treno di leggere un harmony.
Un po' di leggerezza
Dopodichè io uno così per qualche mesetto me lo terrei anche 
Io credo che il problema di questi libri, sono le aspettative sbagliate
Io ho trovato esattamente quello che pensavo di trovare.
Non lo rileggerei, non sono andata a vedere il film, perchè ero certa fosse una cagata.


----------



## drusilla (24 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh, io lo capisco benissimo, invece.
> i tempi, il tempo di cui disponiamo: non abbiamo più i tempi da poema epico cavalleresco, che solo a pronunciarlo serve mezzora.
> 
> sto leggendo follett, e lo trovo agghiacciante anch'io.
> ma sono questioni sentimentali:  sono ancora innamorata del suo primo romanzo, la *cruna dell'ago*.


questo meritava si, anche arrapante credo ricordare. Vado a consigliarlo nel 3d di Alessandra


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mmm...però calcola che tutta la trilogia tira su circa 1500 pagine...non  sono mica poche, eppure il tempo lo hanno trovato in parecchie per  leggerlo!
> Parlo anche di persone che tra lavoro, figli, etc, non hanno tempo per leggere neanche un quotidiano.
> Per quello il tempo, fosse anche al bagno la mattina, lo hanno trovato!
> Se poi ci mettiamo che a sto tizio gli mancava solo la calzamaglia azzurra (vabbè c'aveva i jeans sdruciti!! :mrgreen e il cavallo bianco (vabbè, l'elicottero!! :mrgreen allora diciamo che il tempo per il poema epico lo abbiamo sempre avuto!
> ...


Concordo. Scandaloso nella scrittura.
Ma a leggere 1500 pagine scritte come un tema semplificato di terza media con una povertà stilistica e di linguaggio da far paura impieghi lo stesso tempo utile per due canti del Furioso.
Il resto è la teoria del bignami: una spolverata superficiale di qualsiasi tema.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> questo meritava si, anche arrapante credo ricordare. Vado a consigliarlo nel 3d di Alessandra


Brava. Molto arrapante [emoji2]


----------



## Nicka (24 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Concordo. Scandaloso nella scrittura.
> Ma a leggere 1500 pagine scritte come un tema semplificato di terza media con una povertà stilistica e di linguaggio da far paura impieghi lo stesso tempo utile per due canti del Furioso.
> Il resto è la teoria del bignami: una spolverata superficiale di qualsiasi tema.


Il fatto è che è molto più divertente leggere una stronzata piuttosto che due canti, perchè sui due canti bisogna farci un'analisi, bisogna capirli, bisogna prendere in considerazione il fatto che dietro alcune righe si nascondano significati che capisci solo avendo una cultura di base che te lo permette. Quelle due righe devi essere in grado di contestualizzarle, capire il perchè eventualmente scandalizzò i contemporanei, insomma a voler essere pignoli bisogna applicarsi, bisogna spendere tempo e voglia.
Oggettivamente questo non appartiene alla totalità di persone, per cui a volte (anzi, spesso) ci si butta sull'elementare.
Il prodotto di massa spesso e volentieri non è di qualità. Deve essere fruibile da chiunque, deve accattivare grandi fette di pubblico, sia per gusti sia per età anagrafica.
Una storia come quella prende dall'adolescente alla pensionata, perchè racconta una favoletta e una storia d'amore e tutte bene o male abbiamo ascoltato favole nel corso della nostra vita.
Prende dalla vergine esaurita alla mistress di professione, perchè la vergine avrà pure i suoi pruriti e si identificherà nella triste personaggia e la mistress lo terrà accanto alle Barzellette di Totti sullo scaffale del cesso, roba che lo prende e lo apre a caso giusto per farsi due risate....
Insomma, per me è stata una grandissima operazione di marketing, ricordo ancora che accanto ai libri vendevano il kit del dominatore...ma santa pazienza!
Trovo molto più intelligente il kit anti zombie!! Che non crediate, esiste anche quello!!!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2015)

*Leggendovi*

Dovrei sentirmi una cretina........non ci riesco proprio


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il fatto è che è molto più divertente leggere una stronzata piuttosto che due canti, perchè sui due canti bisogna farci un'analisi, bisogna capirli, bisogna prendere in considerazione il fatto che dietro alcune righe si nascondano significati che capisci solo avendo una cultura di base che te lo permette. Quelle due righe devi essere in grado di contestualizzarle, capire il perchè eventualmente scandalizzò i contemporanei, insomma a voler essere pignoli bisogna applicarsi, bisogna spendere tempo e voglia.
> Oggettivamente questo non appartiene alla totalità di persone, per cui a volte (anzi, spesso) ci si butta sull'elementare.
> Il prodotto di massa spesso e volentieri non è di qualità. Deve essere fruibile da chiunque, deve accattivare grandi fette di pubblico, sia per gusti sia per età anagrafica.
> Una storia come quella prende dall'adolescente alla pensionata, perchè racconta una favoletta e una storia d'amore e tutte bene o male abbiamo ascoltato favole nel corso della nostra vita.
> ...


naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
Ma ti immagini se fanno il periodico del bondage? Di quelli che ti fai tenere dall'edicolante? Nel primo numero le manette? Mitico! 
E pensare che ai miei temi Cuoio&frusta si riceveva in cassetta postale...


----------



## Nicka (24 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dovrei sentirmi una cretina........non ci riesco proprio


Ma no!!! 
A parte che sei una delle poche che dice "l'ho letto prendendolo per quello che è, lettura estiva e leggera".
Ad alcune ho fatto presente che è qualcosa di molto vicino ad un Harmony e poco ci mancava mi mangiassero la faccia...
Il problema sono quelle sgallettate che hanno perso la testa, che si improvvisano schiave d'ammmmmore, che straparlano di manette e ceffoni e davvero le vorrei vedere. Ora sono tutte sottomesse e masochiste...ma per favore...che quando dicevo qualcosa io a 18 anni sul genere venivo messa sotto processo come ragazzina con grosse turbe psichiche. E ora vorrebbero pure venirmi a dare lezione perchè "ho letto le 50 sfumature e ho comprato un paio di manette col peluche, dovresti provare!!". :facepalm:
Poi ci sono quelle che non leggono un libro uno e su questo si sono accanite...e a me pare di vedere un ragazzino di 15 anni che si fa grandissime seghe davanti ai primi porno visti di nascosto.
Ecco, mi pare pornografia...ma di quella proprio becera...
E mi sono chiesta anche io il perchè di tutto questo. Faccio una gran fatica.


----------



## JON (24 Febbraio 2015)

Se volete risparmiare la fatica della lettura di questo insulso libro, andate a vedere il film.


----------



## Nicka (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
> Ma ti immagini se fanno il periodico del bondage? Di quelli che ti fai tenere dall'edicolante? Nel primo numero le manette? Mitico!
> E pensare che ai miei temi Cuoio&frusta si riceveva in cassetta postale...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

All'epoca (!!!) eravate molto più avanti!!! 
Comunque un appunto, nel primo numero le manette? Mi sembra esagerato...si bruciano subito la raccolta perchè le manette sono l'oggetto dei sogni che tutte vorrebbero!!! 
Io inizierei con la benda...che poi un minimo di inventiva...la benda, puah! Basta una sciarpa!!


----------



## Dalida (24 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Trovo molto più intelligente il kit anti zombie!! Che non crediate, esiste anche quello!!!


non mi serve, ho visto tutte le puntate di the walking dead più volte.
in caso di apocalisse zombie so perfettamente cosa fare.


----------



## Nicka (24 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non mi serve, ho visto tutte le puntate di the walking dead più volte.
> in caso di apocalisse zombie so perfettamente cosa fare.


Hai visto anche Zombieland!?


----------



## Dalida (24 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai visto anche Zombieland!?


no. mi basta TWD.
ho imparato tutto. alla testa, come disse daryl nella prima stagione.


----------



## Nicka (24 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> no. mi basta TWD.
> ho imparato tutto. alla testa, come disse daryl nella prima stagione.


Bravissima!!!


----------



## feather (24 Febbraio 2015)

E non serve aggiungere altro..


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Se volete risparmiare la fatica della lettura di questo insulso libro, andate a vedere il film.


il film che non ho visto mi dicono che davvero non c'entra nulla con il libro
Amnche perchè le scene di sesso, per esempio, non possono essere portate in un film vietato solo ai 14


----------



## drusilla (24 Febbraio 2015)

Comunque il ragazzo in The Fall merita.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il fatto è che è molto più divertente leggere una stronzata piuttosto che due canti, perchè sui due canti bisogna farci un'analisi, bisogna capirli, bisogna prendere in considerazione il fatto che dietro alcune righe si nascondano significati che capisci solo avendo una cultura di base che te lo permette. Quelle due righe devi essere in grado di contestualizzarle, capire il perchè eventualmente scandalizzò i contemporanei, insomma a voler essere pignoli bisogna applicarsi, bisogna spendere tempo e voglia.
> Oggettivamente questo non appartiene alla totalità di persone, per cui a volte (anzi, spesso) ci si butta sull'elementare.
> Il prodotto di massa spesso e volentieri non è di qualità. *Deve essere fruibile da chiunque, deve accattivare grandi fette di pubblico, sia per gusti sia per età anagrafica.*
> Una storia come quella prende dall'adolescente alla pensionata, perchè racconta una favoletta e una storia d'amore e tutte bene o male abbiamo ascoltato favole nel corso della nostra vita.
> ...



come Sanremo insomma :mexican:

il kit anti zombie?ma ....

:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (24 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> come Sanremo insomma :mexican:
> 
> il kit anti zombie?ma ....
> 
> :rotfl:


http://www.ibs.it/code/9788806211264/brooks-max/manuale-per-sopravvivere.html



Esiste esiste!!!


----------



## passante (24 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dovrei sentirmi una cretina........non ci riesco proprio


 tu ricordati "i diritti imprescindibili del lettore" di pennac: al n. 5 c'è "il diritto di leggere QUALSIASI cosa" 
:up:


----------



## Nicka (24 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> tu ricordati "i diritti imprescindibili del lettore" di pennac: al n. 5 c'è "il diritto di leggere QUALSIASI cosa"
> :up:


Sicuro sicuro?!
Ci sono libri a firma di Barbara d'Urso...


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sicuro sicuro?!Ci sono libri a firma di Barbara d'Urso...


Paura


----------



## passante (24 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sicuro sicuro?!
> Ci sono libri a firma di Barbara d'Urso...


certo, ognuno a suo rischio. in questo caso un po' come camminare sui binari di notte


----------



## JON (25 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> il film che non ho visto mi dicono che davvero non c'entra nulla con il libro
> Amnche perchè le scene di sesso, per esempio, non possono essere portate in un film vietato solo ai 14


Non ho letto ne il libro, ne guardato il film. Il concetto pero non mi è sfuggito, non c'è molto da interpretare dato che non c'è nulla di più immediato e istintivo.

Entrambi si espongono ad una certa criticabilità. Io penso che esprimano bene l'erotismo per quello che è. E poco importano le ambientazioni più o meno abbondanti, gli impulsi umani sono sempre quelli.

Il problema quando si rappresenta l'erotismo è la banalizzazione, a guardarlo (l'erotismo) e facile che risulti banale.
Credo che ognuno potrebbe riconoscersi in quel tipo di impulsi, anche quando più caserecci. Forse, da spettatori, risulta difficile ammetterne la banalità.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Febbraio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Non ho letto ne il libro, ne guardato il film. Il concetto pero non mi è sfuggito, non c'è molto da interpretare dato che non c'è nulla di più immediato e istintivo.
> 
> Entrambi si espongono ad una certa criticabilità. Io penso che esprimano bene l'erotismo per quello che è. E poco importano le ambientazioni più o meno abbondanti, gli impulsi umani sono sempre quelli.
> 
> ...


fossero stati impulsi caserecci ti darei ragione. Il problema è che era tutto artefatto, farlocco e di pessima fattura. Meglio Giovannona Coscialunga, per capirci.


----------



## JON (25 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> fossero stati impulsi caserecci ti darei ragione. Il problema è che era tutto artefatto, farlocco e di pessima fattura. Meglio Giovannona Coscialunga, per capirci.


Vabbè...se gradisci, ci sarebbe Shame. Non l'ho visto però, magari tu si.


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Febbraio 2015)

Non ho letto libro, non ho visto film, e non ho letto tutto il thread, ma leggere il titolo di "50 sfumature", accostato a "disquisizioni CULTURALI", mi mette terrore, e lo trovo scabroso. :facepalm:


----------



## JON (25 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non ho letto libro, non ho visto film, e non ho letto tutto il thread, ma leggere il titolo di "*50 sfumature", accostato a "disquisizioni CULTURALI", mi mette terrore, e lo trovo scabroso*. :facepalm:


Tranquilla, non muore nessuno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Febbraio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Vabbè...se gradisci, ci sarebbe Shame. Non l'ho visto però, magari tu si.


eh no, mi dispiace. Sto guardando molto Animal Planet ultimamente. Imparo molto.


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Febbraio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Tranquilla, non muore nessuno.


per fortuna, ci mancherebbe... 

già troppa gente muore per cazzate, e non combatte per i propri diritti! 

Se anche ora si verificavano altri casi analoghi, da tso...  :condom:


----------



## JON (25 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> per fortuna, ci mancherebbe...
> 
> già troppa gente muore per cazzate, e non combatte per i propri diritti!
> 
> Se anche ora si verificavano altri casi analoghi, da tso...  :condom:


Si, si...rilassati però. Che ne dici di un buon libro?


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Febbraio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Si, si...rilassati però. Che ne dici di un buon libro?



 che mi consigli? io per ora mi schiodo poco dai libri di economia...


----------



## JON (25 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh no, mi dispiace. Sto guardando molto Animal Planet ultimamente.* Imparo molto*.


Effettivamente dagli animali si impara di più. L'avevo detto io che c'era poco da interpretare, gli animali non badano alle forme, vanno alla sostanza...al massimo l'olfatto. A quel poveraccio, per rendersi attraente, gli tocca fare pure le evoluzioni in aliante.


----------



## JON (25 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> che mi consigli? *io per ora mi schiodo poco dai libri di economia*...


Ah, perciò mi parevi tesa. Nello specifico non posso consigliarti nulla, io non leggo libri.

Che ne so, vedi un po' cosa si dice su 50 sfumature di nero.


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Febbraio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Ah, perciò mi parevi tesa. Nello specifico non posso consigliarti nulla, io non leggo libri.
> 
> Che ne so, *vedi un po' cosa si dice su 50 sfumature di nero.*


ma se io le sere ne faccio 100 sfumature, non ne vo a vedere 50 :carneval:

Scherzi a parte, mi ha infastidito parecchio per questioni reali...


----------



## Nicka (25 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma se io le sere ne faccio 100 sfumature, non ne vo a vedere 50 :carneval:
> 
> Scherzi a parte, mi ha infastidito parecchio per questioni reali...


Oh...che poi ci sono pure le 50 di rosso.
In totale fanno 150...sono troppe davvero!!


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oh...che poi ci sono pure le 50 di rosso.
> *In totale fanno 150*...sono troppe davvero!!


ah, mi hanno già superata... :triste:


----------



## banshee (25 Marzo 2015)

io ho letto quelle di grigio, quelle di nero e il rosso manco prese in considerazione.

l'ho trovato al limite del demenziale.

non lo paragono nemmeno agli Harmony perché quelli da piccola li leggevo che li comprava mi nonna e perlomeno erano favolette tenere (un po' come le famose telenovele sud americane che cito sempre nei miei post ).

Lei, sfigata - bruttina - inesperta - goffa - sciocca - ingenua conquista lui stupendo - fichissimo - ricchissimo - porco - sadico - pieno di donne. Sì certo, per la serie "c'è speranza per tutte", forse è proprio questa la chiave del successo del libro.


----------



## Eliade (28 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Lei, sfigata - bruttina - inesperta - goffa - sciocca - ingenua conquista lui stupendo - fichissimo - ricchissimo - porco - sadico - pieno di donne. Sì certo, per la serie "c'è speranza per tutte", forse è proprio questa la chiave del successo del libro.


:rotfl::rotfl:
Allora siamo fottute....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (28 Marzo 2015)

Moda alla Twilight. 

Boh, io ricordo che ad esempio Sex and the city era simile.

Un gruppetto di sfigate piene di pippe e manco tanto intelligenti che non si sa perchè erano sfondate di soldi e amanti.
Altro che speranza per tutte... è roba che ti butta l'autostima nel cesso, per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## banshee (30 Marzo 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Moda alla Twilight.
> 
> Boh, io ricordo che ad esempio Sex and the city era simile.
> 
> ...


non sono d'accordo, Sex and the city era ironico e trattava il tema delle relazioni, sentimentali e sessuali, in tono anche buffo oltre che critico.

venivano prese in giro le paturnie femminili e i comportamenti assurdi maschili..e poi le protagoniste erano caricaturiali... ognuna aveva una caratteristica spiccata portata all'eccesso...

Samantha il troione, Charlotte la perbene, Miranda la sarcastica e Carrie la ladyDrama... 

50 sfumature di grigio è un libro oggettivamente brutto, non c'è ironia, non è brillante, non c'è "insegnamento", non fa riflettere, non fa ridere, non è critico, non è eccitante e nemmeno stimolante.

"C' è speranza per tutte" è il classico leit motiv degli Harmony e delle telenovele...che tanto appassionano..altrimenti non si spiegherebbe..


----------



## Spot (30 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo, Sex and the city era ironico e trattava il tema delle relazioni, sentimentali e sessuali, in tono anche buffo oltre che critico.
> 
> venivano prese in giro le paturnie femminili e i comportamenti assurdi maschili..e poi le protagoniste erano caricaturiali... ognuna aveva una caratteristica spiccata portata all'eccesso...
> 
> ...


Ma si, Sex and the city sicuramente è meglio.
Resta il fatto che tutte ste storie che parlano di donnine sfigatelle e senza qualità mi urtano l'autostima.


----------



## Horny (5 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma si, Sex and the city sicuramente è meglio.
> Resta il fatto che tutte ste storie che parlano di donnine sfigatelle e senza qualità mi urtano l'autostima.


non guardo molta tv, ma sex and the city (visto
pochissimi episodi) non mi pareva presentasse le tizie come
sfigatelle.
per quel poco che ne ho letto, neppure 50 sfumature.
la tizia doveva passare più che altro come una bellezza intatta,
inconsapevole e deliziosamente imbranata.
il risultato era una rimbambita insapore.
però io chi riesce in una operazione commerciale del genere lo ammiro.


----------

